# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الخميس 14/01/2016

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
 جمال الوالي ينفي نفياً باتاً عودته لرئاسة المريخ بالتعيين أو الانتخاب

يكفيني فخراً انني قد تركت رئاسة المريخ بعد أن أصبحت عميداً لرؤساء القمة
تركت المريخ على أرضية صلبة وعطائي له لن يتوقف ما دام في العمر بقية
نفى السيد جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ السابق نفياً باتاً ما تردد في الصحف والأوساط المريخية والمواقع الاسفيرية عن عودته على رأس مجلس التسيير القادم لمدة عام أو عبر الجمعية العمومية القادمة, جاء ذلك في محادثة هاتفية مع "الانتباهة" من مقر اقامته بجدة..
وأوضح الوالي انه قد ابتعد عن رئاسة المريخ بمحض ارادته بعد ان أدى واجبه نحو النادي - الذي يجري حبه مجرى الدم في عروقه - بكل ما يملك من جهد وقدرات دون ان يستبقى شيئاً في سبيل مصلحة المريخ مشيراً الى انه قد ابتعد وهو مرتاح الضمير لاتاحة الفرصة للتجديد في قيادة النادي بكوادر مؤهلة وتملك الارادة والرغبة في دفع مسيرة الاحمر نحو اهدافها وغاياتها لأن التجديد هو سنة الحياة واكبر دافع للعطاء لاثبات الوجود وتأكيد الذات..
وأشار الوالي الى حواء المريخ الولود ستنجب الكثير من القيادات التي تملك الفكر والجهد والامكانيات التي ستقود المريخ لمزيد من الانجازات في مختلف المجالات بدليل ان تواصل الاجيال لم يتوقف في المريخ منذ ان انطلقت مسيرته في مطلع القرن الماضي..
وابان الرئيس السابق انه لا يمكن ان يبتعد لاسباب موضوعية ويعود بعد عدة أشهر وهو امر في منتهى الصعوبة ان لم يكن في حكم المستحيل ولكنه استدرك قائلاً بانه اذا مد الله في الأيام فانه سيعود بعد عامين أو ثلاثة اذا كان المريخ في حاجة الى جهده وعطائه الذي لن يتوقف بسبب ابتعاده عن الرئاسة لأن علاقته بالمريخ ليست علاقة مناصب أو مواقع بل هي علاقة ولاء وعطاء وضريبة سيظل يدفعها على مدى الأيام والسنين لكل مجلس يقود النادي..
واكد الوالي انه قد ترك المريخ وهو يقف على أرض صلبة ببنيات أساسية قوية من منشآت تمثلت في تحديث الاستاد والنادي وتشييد حوض السباحة والملعب الرديف وفريق كرة قوي تأهل لنهائي الكونفدرالية عن جدارة ووصل لدور الاربعة في هذا الموسم الذي جمع فيه بين بطولتي الدوري والكأس والتي تشكل ارضية ينطلق منها الى نحو مزيد من الانتصارات والبطولات..
وعبر جمال الوالي عن سعادته بالتأييد والمساندة القوية التي وجدها من جماهير النادي وقال ان الحب والتقدير والوفاء الذي وجده من جماهير المريخ يفوق كثيراً ما قدمه لهذا النادي العظيم الذي منحه الشهرة والمكانة واعطاه الوضع الذي أسهم في انجاح اعماله التي وظف جزءاً كبيراً منها لمصلحة النادي صاحب الفضل الاكبر في كل ما حققه من نجاح في النادي واعماله الخاصة..
وأوضح انه يكفيه فخراً انه قد ابتعد عن قيادة المريخ وهو عميد رؤساء المريخ والهلال لانه الرئيس الوحيد الذي عمل لمدة 14 عاماً مؤكداً انه اذا كان قد ابتعد عن القيادة فان روحه وعقله وقلبه معن المريخ الذي سيبقى من اعظم الاشياء في حياته والذي تعلم منه قيمة الوفاء والعطاء لاعظم ناد واعظم جمهور..

*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*التعاون يتعادل مع المريخ في قطر

تعادل التعاون والمريخ السوداني بنتيجة 1-1 في ثاني المواجهات الودية للأول في معسكره الخارجي بقطر، وأشرك البرتغالي جوزيه غوميز عددا كبيرا من اللاعبين البدلاء للوقوف على جاهزيتهم إلى جانب لاعب الوسط العائد للتو من إصابة عبدالرحمن البركة.
وكان التعاون قد خسر لقاءه الودي الأول من الفتح 1-2، وسيخوض المواجهة التجريبية الثالثة أمام السد القطري غدا الجمعة.
واستغلت بعثة التعاون تواجدها في قطر وساند الجهازين الفني والإداري واللاعبين المنتخب الأولمبي السعودي أمام تايلند في نهائيات كاس آسيا (23 عاما).
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*


*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*مدرب المريخ: قطر مكان جيد لاداء التدريبات








خاص: (كورة سودانية)
اشارت متابعات (كورة سودانية) ان البلجيكي مدرب المريخ لوك ايميل اعجب جدا بالدوحة واكد انها مكان جيد لاداء التدريبات ومواصلة الاعداد .. وقد اشاد لوك بالاستقبال الرائع من جماهير المريخ بالدوحة وقال ان هذا سيكون عاملا مساعدا لنجاح المعسكر الاعدادي خاصة عقب توفير كافة مستلزمات نجاح المعسكر من جانب رابطة مشجعي المريخ التي وفرت المعدات والملاعب لاداء التدريبات بالاضافة للاغذية.
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الخرطوم الوطني و الزمالك يتعادلان بهدفين لكل 







أمس 05:55 PM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

تعادل الخرطوم الوطني و الزمالك بهدفين لكل في المباراة التي جعتهما عصر اليوم بملعب حلمي زامورا و ذلك بعد مباراة قوية من الجانبين و سيؤدي الفريق تجربتين أخريين مع المقاصة و بتروجيت
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*المريخ و التعاون السعودي يتعادلان بهدف لكل 








كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

تعادل المريخ و التعاون السعودي بهدف لكل في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر امس باستاد الدوحة , تقدم التعاون بهدف السبق في الدقيقة 14 من ضربة جزاء ارتكبها اللاعب على جعفر احتج عليها نجوم المريخ و في الدقيقة 26 احرز اللاعب بكري المدينة هدف التعادل للمريخ و لاذي انتهت عليه المباراة 
انطلقت مباراة المريخ و التعاون بتشكيلة للمريخ ضمت جمال سالم و أمير كمال و على جعفر و صابر عطرون و مصعب عمر و جابسون و ابراهومة وكوفي و عمر بخيت وبكري و عنكبه 
خطأ من جمال
وقع الحارس جمال سالم في خطأ مع بداية المباراة و حاول تمرير كرة لصابر عطرون لكنها كانت قصير تفاداها اللاعب صابر
عنكبة ينقذ هدف 
انقذ اللاعب العائد الى الدفاع عنكبه هدفا عن مرمي المريخ 
رد اللاعب بكري المدينة بهجمة شرسة في الدقيقة 4 كاد ان يحرز هدفا لكن اللاعب معاذ حولها الى خارج الملعب .
ركلة زاوية مريخية
في الدقيقة العاشرة حصل المريخ على ركلة زاوية عبر اللاعب الشمري لركلة زاوية اخرى لم يحسن المريخ الاستفادة منها .
تبادل كرات بين المعلم و ابراهومة
تبادل اللاعبين ابراهومة و ابراهومة كرات من لمسة واحدة شكلت خطورة على مرمي الفريق السعودي و الذي كان خطيرا في الهجمات المرتدة .
عطرون ينقذ هدف
في الدقيقة 18 أنقذ اللاعب صابر عطرون هدفا عن مرمي فريقه لكنه تعرضض للاصابة ويتم علاجه 
هدف مريخي ضائع
رد اللاعب ابراهومة بهجمة شرسة حولها عبد الله البركة لخارج الملعب 
وفي الدقيقة 20 حصل المريخ على كرة محسن حولها مدافع التعاون لرمية تماس.
في الدقيقة 21 حرم الحارس جمال سالم فريق التعاون من هدف من تسديدة احمد سهيل و التي تسملها على دفعتين .
مجهود كبير لعطرون وعنكبه
بذل اللاعبين صابر عطرون و عنكبه مجهودات كبيرة في الجزء الثاني من الشوط الاول و لعبا بصورة جادة مع لاعبي التعاون السعودي .
تغير في طريقة اللعب
في منتصف الشوط الاول و ضغوطات من التعاون اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا في طريقة اللعب و المراكز و ذلك من اجل الحصول على كرات تسهل من وصول اللاعبين لشباك فيصل حارس التعاون
هدف ضائع لعنكبة 
في الدقيقة 30 كاد اللاعب عنكبه ان يحرز هدفا للمريخ من كرة خطفها من مدافع التعاون بركة و تخطي بهاى اثنين من اللاعبين لكنها لعبها على بعد خطاوت من مرمي التعاون لينتهي الشوط الاول الذي لعب لــــ(30) دقيقة بالتعادل بدون اهداف 
الشوط الثاني
مع بدايته اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب جابسون سالمون المصاب و دخول اللاعب الوك اكيج 
و كان المريخ قد حصل على فرصة على طبق من ذهب عبر اللاعب صابر عطرون لكنها فشل في ايداعها الشباك بتمرير الكرة لعمر بخيت .
هدف ضائع للمريخ
في الدقيقة الثالثة من الشوط الثاني اضاع اللاعب عنكبه لكنه لعبها بعيده عن المرمي .
وصل المريخ ضغطه على مرمي التعاون و حرم الحكم اللاعب عنكبه من هدف محقق باحتسابه لمخالفة للسعودي
على جعفر ينقذ هدف
انقذ اللاعب على جعفر هدفا عن مرمي المريخ بعد ان شارفت الكرة لولوج الشباك 
دخول اوكرا
اجرى مدرب لمريخ تعديلا بخروج كوفي و دخول اوكرا هدف للتعاون
احرز اللاعب مجرش هدفا للتعاون من ضربة جزاء ارتكبها اللاعب على جعفر في الدقيقة 14 من الشوط الثاني 
دخول عبده جابر
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب عنكبه و دخول اللاعب عبده جابر بغرض تجهيز اللاعب عبده جابر بعد المستوى المميز الذي قدمه اللاعب في شوط اللعب الاول .
و في الدقيقة 16 اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب عمر بخيت و دخول اللاعب راجي عبد العاطي و ذلك لتحسين وضعية الفريق الهجومية .
سيطرة ولكن
احكم المريخ سيطرته على مجريات المباراة ولكنه اضاع عددا من السوانح التي اتيحت له .
خروج على جعفر و دخول الريح
في الجزء الاخير من الشوط الثاني اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب على جعفر و دخول اللاعب الريح على .
هدف التعادل
في الدقيقة 26 من الشوط الثاني احرز اللاعب بكري المدينة هدف التعادل للمريخ من تمريرة اللاعب عبده جابر ليصفق له المدرب بعد ان طبق اللاعبين الجملة قبل احراز هدف التعادل
هدف ضائع للمريخ 
في الدقيقة 29 كاد اللاعب بكري المدينة ان يضيف الهدف الثاني لكن كرته علت فوق العارضة العارضة في مرمي الحارس فيصل .
خروج ابراهومة
اجرى مدرب المريخ في الدقيقة 30 تعديلا بخروج اللاعب ابراهومة ودخول كريم الحسن ليتحول امير كمال الى وسط الملعب لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل بهدف لكل قدم فيها الفريقين مستويات طيبة نالت رضاء الجماهير التي تابعتها من داخل ملعب الدوحة
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*أمير كمال يقول سنقدم موسما إستثنائيا 
بلهويشات : معسكرات الخليج ذات فائدة كبيرة..جابسون : تدرجت في الإعداد والمباريات التجريبية سنستفيد منها








الأربعاء 13 يناير 2016 الساعة 17:49 


سيلحق الفوج الثاني من نادي المريخ بالبعثة اليوم بقيادة العميد حقوقي دكتور عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام لنادي المريخ، إلى جانب اللاعبين المعز محجوب، راجي عبد العاطي، الغاني أوغستين أوكرا، مصعب عمر، محمد شمس الفلاح ، محمد آدم ديدا، محمد المصطفى.


جابسون : تدرجت في الإعداد والمباريات التجريبية سنستفيد منها

قال النيجيري سالمون جابسون متوسط المريخ إنه قدر تدرج فى الإعداد على الرغم من وصوله إلى معسكر أديس أبابا متأخراً، مبيناً أن معسكر الدوحة سيكون له فوائد كثيرة من النواحى البدنية والغذائية التى ستكون لنا معيناً كبيراً فى أداء المباريات التى سنخوضها هناك، مبيناً أن المرحلة المقبلة ستكون هي الأهم على الإطلاق خاصة وأن كثرة المباريات في المعسكرات الإعدادية ستفيد اللاعبين كثيراً، وستكون الزاد في بطولتي الدوري الممتاز وبطولة كأس السودان وبطولة الأندية الأفريقية الأبطال التي سنواجه فيها نادياً من نيجيريا وهو نادٍ جيد، وقال: كل نادي يشارك في بطولة الأندية يجب أن لا نستهين به، وأن نحاول الاستفادة من خبراته وإمكانياته لنجهز أنفسنا لموسم طويل وشاق.



جمال سالم يتوشح بالمسبحة

توشح حارس المريخ جمال سالم بالسبحة على عنقه أمس، حيث يرتدي اللاعب المسبحة على مدار اليوم، ولفت انتباه الحاضرين في ساحة مطار الخرطوم أمس.

بلهويشات : معسكرات الخليج ذات فائدة كبيرة

قال التونسى حاتم بلهويشات مدرب الأحمال: إن لياقة اللاعبين سترتفع فى الفترة المقبلة، مبيناً أن الأجواء ستختلف من أديس أبابا إلى الدوحة، خاصة أن الأولى أفادتنا فى أنها مرتفعة وساعدتنا كثيراً في تدريبات اللياقة البدنية ونقص الأكسجين في الهضبة الأثيوبية، موضحاً أن الثانية سيكون الطقس فيها بارداً ويمكن أن يساعدنا أيضاً، مشيراً إلى ضرورة أن يؤدي اللاعبون في كل الأجواء، لاسيما وأن المناخ يختلف من دولة إلى أخرى، خاصة وأن الفريق يخوض بعض المباريات فى البطولة الأفريقية فى دول ذات مناخ بارد ورطوبة عالية للغاية كما قطر الآن، وأكد على أن معسكرات الخليج دائماً ما يحالفها النجاح الكبير.



أمير كمال : سنقدم موسماً استثنائياً

ومن جانبه تمنى الكابتن أمير كمال أن يجني الأحمر فوائد المعسكرات التحضيرية الحالية، مشيراً إلى ضرورة الاستفادة من التدريبات والجرعات التي يخضعون لها خلاله، وقال: التحضيرات فى معسكر قطر ستفيدنا كثيراً خاصة أن الدوحة مهيئة إلى مثل هذه المعسكرات، وأضاف: من قبل خضنا فيها عدداً من المعسكرات وكانت ناجحة للغاية، حيث خضنا مباريات على مستوى عالٍ مع أندية بايرن ميونخ الألمانى، وشالكة وكانت من أميز المباريات التى خضناها، ومضى: كان معسكر الموسم السابق أنموذجى للغاية، واستفدنا منه كثيراً مع المدرب السابق ديغو غارزيتو، وأتمنى أن نستفيد من المرحلة القادمة من المعسكر الحالى بالدوحة، مؤكداً ثقته في اللاعبين والجهاز الفني على تقديم الأفضل في الموسم الجديد.
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*علي جعفر: المريخ قادر على الظهور الجيد في الموسم الجديد









الأربعاء 13 يناير 2016 الساعة 17:36 


مطار الخرطوم : محمد عوض - تصوير : أبوبكر شرش


قال رشيد الطاهر أمين خزينة نادي المريخ إن معسكر قطر سيكون مفيداً للمريخ في إطار استعداده للموسم الجديد 2016، خاصة وأن المباريات التى سيخوضها الفريق هناك ستكون على مستوى عالٍ مع عدد من الأندية القطرية والسعودية، 

إضافة إلى أن اللاعبين لهم العزيمة الكبيرة من أجل الظهور الجيد فى الموسم الجديد، وأضاف: معسكر الدوحة سيكون امتداداً لمعسكر أديس أبابا الذى كان جيداً خاصة وأن الفريق لعب مباراة جيدة أمام نادي سان جورج الأثيوبي الذى يعد من الأندية الكبيرة فى القارة الأفريقية، ويمتلك لاعبين أصحاب حلول فردية، وشكر أمين المال رابطة قطر التى قامت بتجهيز المعسكر وترتيبات جميع البعثة، إضافة إلى ملاعب التدريب والمباريات التى ستكون ذات فائدة كبيرة للأحمر.



علي جعفر: المريخ قادر على الظهور الجيد في الموسم الجديد

قال اللاعب على جعفر نجم دفاع المريخ في إفادت خاصة لـ(قوون) : إن الأحمر قادر فى الموسم الجديد على الظهور الجيد فى منافستي الدوري الممتاز وبطولة الأندية الأفريقية الأبطال، وقال: المنافستان تعتبران تحدياً كبيراً لنا كلاعبين، والهدف الأبرز لنا فى المنافسات القادمة هو الحصول على الألقاب، خاصة وأن اللاعبين عازمون على يكونوا على قدر التحدي والمسؤولية، خاصة بعد أن وصلنا فى الموسم السابق إلى نصف نهائي البطولة، وعن إيجابيات معسكر العاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا قال إنهم اكتسبوا لياقة جيدة، لأن بلاد الهضاب ساعدتهم كثيراً فى عودة اللياقة البدنية فى أقصر مدة، وأضاف: المباريات التى سنؤديها ستكون جيدة للغاية خاصة أن كانت مع أندية لها وزنها فى الدوري القطري.
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
مرقت كالعادة بالخلاطة

وامس حينما كنت اقرأ في عمود الحبيب مامون ابو شيبة تذكرت نكتة طريفة عن زوج شكاك كان يشك في زوجته فيتصل عليها كثيرا يسال انتي وين.. وهي تجيب انا في البيت.. فيطلب منها تشغيل الخلاطـ ليتاكد.. وفعلا يسمع صوت الخلاط….وفي يوم اراد ان يباغتها في البيت فعاد من العمل بدري
سال ولدها اين امك
فقال له الولد شالت الخلاطة ومرقت زي كل يوم
مامون لا يزال يشك في الاتحاد ولجانه ابدا…صادق الحكام من كثر ما انتقدهم ..الواحد فيهم بقي يخون المريخ علشان اب شيبة ينتقدو.. بقوا يتقريفوا لانتقادات ابو شيبة…يعني الكورة تضرب من بلنت في الماسورة ويسددها منفذ البلنت تاني وتتحسب قون.. ده كلام زول عاوزين ينتقدوه بس
امس ابوـشيبة انتقد القرعة وعدها موجهة وهو امر ممكن مع الاتحاد الثعلب ده.. فلاحل في الموسم القادم الا ان يمثل ابو شيبة نادي المريخ ويشوف الخلاطة بنفسه من يدورها
…….
بداية المريخ هذه المرة فيها تعثر واضح وتعسر اوضح فمرة تظهر نمرة التاشيرات ومرة يبين هلال قلة الاموال مثل صديق الرميلة زمان لما يحاورو قلة مرتضي قلة قالوا يوم حاور صديق الرميلة طلع من الملعب وفنيلتو مقلوبة…الهلال مغلوب والفنيلة مقلوبة…هذه البداية الغير واصلة لمستوي التطلعات ليست مقلقة لمن يعرف المريخ.. المريخ حصان حر والخيل الحرة بتجي في اللفة
…..
كسكتة سادومبا دي تضحك…ياخي طارق والنقر ما شالوا قروشهم عايز يشيلها سادومبا ابو اما مرضانة…الزول ده الا يجي يلعب بي بطنو ..البخيل قال للشغالة بعد ما وصل معاها لحد تشتغل باكلها وشرابها بس قال ليها اها وفيك الخير
……..
كل ما نكتب عن عودة جمال الوالي الدماعة بطنهم تطم.. جمال زي امتحان الرياضيات مع زول بدقوه في جدول 2 عندنا زمان واحد لبد في الفصل لما كان الاستاذ بيكتب الامتحان في السبورة…زولنا نقل الامتحان ومرق.. اداه لواحد شاطر من فصل اعلي.. حلاه ليه…بقي عنده رخصة تدريب يعني.. الاستاذ دخل الفصل وقال اي زول يطلع ورقة ويسطرها.. الزمن داك الطباعة اندر من بطولات الهلال…الدولية…و …صاحبنا طلع برااااحة الورقة المحلولة وجمعها…الاستاذ بعد يومين جانا حالتو بالبلا.. دقنو ما محلوقة واول مرة القميص برة البنطلون وعيونو من طول السهر تلبس وشاح حرقة والم.. نحن قلنا الزول ده الا شوكشوه.. الزمن داك كنا ما قايلين في حاجة بتبكي وللا بتسهر غير الشوكشة.. لو لقينا ولد صغير بيبكي كنا بنقول الود ده مشوكش.. اغاني هاشم ميرغني كنا بنحفظها بي الكحة البتطلع من الشريط.. صلاح الدين صاحبنا كان بيغني.. انتي ما مشتاقة ليا والاا ما عارفة العليا…لما يصل للمقطع بتاع غريبة نعيش زي الاغراب وما نتهني بالريدة.. كان باشر لواحد فينا يكح.. الشريط الحفظناه فيه كحة هنا …المهم ..الاستاذ قال لينا والله يا جماعة حاصلة حاجة غريبة خلاص…شغلكم كعب لكن في زول مقفل الامتحان…الزول ده فاجاني بصراحة…جاد الله قوم…جاد الله كلنا كوركنا…جاد الله منو كمان البقفل الامتحان…الاستاذ رسل زول يجيب ليه موية..قلنا ليه رمضان يا استاذ.. قال لينا.. بقضي…جاد الله يقفل امتحان الرياضيات.. جاد الله ما بعرف يقفل شباك الفصل يقفل الرياضيات…لكن جاد الله غطي علينا السبورة ..اتنفخ عديل.. زرار بنطلو طار.. زراير قميصو اتقطعن…وفيسسسسسسي رجع تاني.. الاستاذ قال ليه يلا يا شاطر وري الاغبياء ديل يحلو الامتحان كيف
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
الوالي بديلاً لونسي
* أحدث قرار لجنة التسيير القاضي بإعلان الرحيل في العشرين من الشهر الجاري أي بعد تسعة أيام ربكة لبعض أنصار المريخ وهناك من تخوف من خطورة التوقيت بإعتبار أن هناك عدداً من الملفات ما زالت عالقة لم تنجزها اللجنة في مقدمتها أخطر الملفات وهو الإعداد لجمعية عمومية.
* وهنا نعتقد أنه يمكن للجنة أن تواصل المسيرة مع تقديم رئيسها الباشمهندس ونسي لإستقالته وتعيين جمال الوالي رئيسًا زائدًا إستقالة عناصر أخرى خاملة مع الإبقاء على نائب الرئيس والأمين العام وأمين المال وتسيير الأمور لفترة أخرى إلى حين الإعداد لجمعية عمومية.
* نعتقد أن وجود الباشمهندس أسامة ونسي على رئاسة اللجنة شكل عقبة كبيرة في تسيير الأمور حيث فشل الرجل في إستقطاب دعم مالي من الجهات الرسمية مما وضع اللجنة في حرج كبير وجلب عليها المشاكل خاصة فيما يتعلق بحقوق اللاعبين.
* ونسي إداري متميز لا شك ولكن في مجال آخر وليس رئاسة نادي المريخ ونعتقد أن هناك عقبات غير المال واجهت اللجنة تسبب فيها ونسي بصورة كبيرة مثل ملف شيبوب وضياعه بصورة غريبة وهو يسلمه لأيادٍ غريبة بعيدة عن المجلس.
* فشل ونسي في جلب المال كافٍ لتقديم إستقالته ونعتقد أن هناك عناصر ممتازة في اللجنة يمكن أن تواصل العمل المرحلة المقبلة وفي المجلس المنتخب ولذلك نرى إبتعادها حاليًا يعني حرمان المريخ من عناصر قادرة على تقديم الكثير ولذلك من غير المعقول أن ترحل رفقة أسامة ونسي.
* كنا نعتقد أن رئيس لجنة التسيير وافق على تسلم رئاسة اللجنة دون (ضمانات مالية) وهذا ما قاد إلى ظهور كثير من العقبات لأن العمل في المريخ يحتاج للمال والحديث عن تدفق المال في يناير الجاري بعد دخول العام الجديد لا يبعد عن المشاكل لأن النشاط في المريخ يحتاج إلى مال يومي.
* عليه نعتقد تقديم الباشهمندس ونسي لإستقالته مع تعيين الوالي وآخرين زائدًا تقديم عناصر أخرى لإستقالتها وإضافة عناصر أخرى جديدة قادرة على العطاء وليست قادرة على (لف العمم).
* رحيل ونسي وتعيين الوالي يحفظ التوازن الإداري في المريخ ويقود إلى سير الأمور بطريقة هادئة.

تحويل ألوك وشيبوب للفيفا.. المريخ الخاسر الوحيد
* تحويل ملف اللاعبين ألوك وشيبوب للإتحاد الدولي (فيفا) ما هو إلا مماطلة من الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم لتمييع القضية وإطالة الزمن وتفيوت الفرصة على المريخ لإرسال إسم اللاعب ألوك ضمن الكشف الأفريقي ومعروف أن الخامس عشر من يناير الجاري أي بعد ثلاثة أيام هو آخر يوم يحق للأندية فيه التعديل في الكشوفات المرفوعة للكاف.
* أما اللاعب شيبوب فرفع قضيته للإتحاد الدولي أيضاً تعني أن الإتحاد العام سيحرم المريخ من لاعب في الكشف لأن الإتحاد العام بوسعه قبول شكوى المريخ المطالبة بوقف اللاعب وبذلك تتضح الرؤية وهي أن المريخ هو الخاسر الوحيد من رفع إسمي اللاعبين ألوك وشيبوب للإتحاد الدولي لأن اللاعبين المعنيين ضمن كشف المريخ وهذا يعني أن المريخ مرشح بقوة للعب ستة أشهر بكشف ناقص لإثنين من عناصره المهمة والمرشحة للعب بصورة أساسية.
* إذاً الإتحاد العام يفترض الغباء في الآخرين وهو يتحرك بهذه الطريقة ويصور نفسه وكأنه يريد تنفيذ القانون والإحتكام للفيفا وهو في باطن التحركات يخطط لحرمان المريخ من إثنين من العناصر الشابة القادرة على إحداث إضافة كبيرة في شكل الفريق.
* نقول لأهل الإتحاد العام إن التظاهر بالحرص على الإحتكام للقانون لا ينطلي على أهل المريخ وفي الباطن تعتقدون أنكم أذكى من الجميع ولكن اللعبة مكشوفة.
* من الواضح جدًا أن الإتحاد يسير في إتجاه التأسيس لموسم كروي مليء بالمشاكل لأن المريخاب لن يصمتوا لأجل تكييف القانون وفقاً لما يشتهي أهل الهلال.
* إن كان هناك شخص أو إثنين داخل الإتحاد العام يخططان لخطب ود الكاردينال فمطلوب أن تكون هذه العملية بعيدًا عن إستهداف المريخ وتقديمه كبش فداء لتنفيذ المصالح الخاصة.
* الكاردينال هدد الإتحاد الحالي بالويل والثبور والقذف به لأقرب خور ولذلك خاف البعض على مناصبهم وتواجدهم فطفقوا يتحدثون عن فيفا في غير موضعها مثل قضية ألوك.


توقيعات متفرقة
* فقد عدد كبير من أهل المريخ الثقة في وزارة اليسع ومحمد عثمان خليفة وأمانة الرياضة بالمؤتمر الوطني بعد تعيين لجنة تسيير بطريقة غريبة بعيداً عن مشورة أهل المريخ وفشلت الوزارة رفقة أمانة الرياضة في توفير دعم للجنة وذكرتنا بحكاية من يقيد شخصًا ويرميه في اليم ويطلب منه السباحة
* يبدو أن مجلس المريخ إكتشف مؤخراً خطأ تكليف الطاهر هواري بمنصب المدير العام لصحيفة النادي وصحح خطأه بتسمية الأمين العام مديراً عاماً للصحيفة.
* ثمانية أيام تبقت لعمر لجنة التسيير ولا ندري هل هي كافية لإصدار صحيفة النادي أم هناك أشياء أخرى يتوقع حدوثها.
* حالة الطرد التي تعرض لها أمير كمال في مباراة سانت جورج التجريبية يجب ألا تزعج القاعدة المريخية لأن بداية الموسم دوماً ما يكون اللاعب بعيداً عن جو المباريات ويكون فيها اللاعب مشدودًا ومتوترًا ذهنيًا وبمرور الوقت سيتوازن اللاعب ويؤدي بهدوء تام.
* لاحظنا كثيرًا عدم وجود شعار لفريق المريخ يقدمه الكابتن عند المصافحة لكابتن الفريق الآخر وهذه العادة القبيحة تكررت كثيراً حتى في الموسم السابق وفي المباريات الرسمية على مستوى البطولة الأفريقية غاب الشعار وشاهدنا راجي وأمير أكثر من مرة يتسلمان شعار الخصم دون أن يقدما شعار المريخ.
* مطلوب من القطاع الرياضي الإنتباه إلى هذه الجزئية التي يراها البعض من التفاصيل غير المهمة ولكنها مهمة جداً وتكشف الإنضباط الإداري الكبير لأي فريق.
* 18 نادياً في الدرجة الممتازة للموسم الجديد وهذا يعني الإرهاق المالي الكبير الذي ستعاني منه الفرق في الترحيل والإقامة ما بين أقصى الغرب في نيالا والفاشر والشمال حيث عطبرة وشندي.
* نتمنى أن يرفع الإتحاد العام من قيمة نصيب الأندية من أموال الرعاية والبث لو وُفق في هذا المجال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء ماجد وحسن زيادة وفراس الشفيع على الابداعات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عـنـاويـــن الـصـحــف الـعـالـمـيــة والـعـربـــيــة :

• ليفربول ينتزع تعادلاً مثيراً من أنياب آرسنال في مواجهة مجنونة بالبريمرليج
• العملاق هوث يقود ليستر سيتي لفوز قاتل على توتنهام ومزاحمه ارسنال على الصدارة
• مانشستر سيتي يسقط في فخ التعادل على أرضه أمام إيفرتون بالبريميرليج
• تشيلسي يسقط في فخ التعادل الإيجابي مع ضيفه ويست بروميتش
• برشلونة يهزم إسبانيول مجددا ويعبر لدور الثمانية في كأس الملك
• بلباو وسلتا فيجو يتأهلان لدور الثمانية بكأس أسبانيا
• ميلان يستعيد نغمة الانتصارات ويتأهل للمربع الذهبي في كأس إيطاليا
• سان جيرمان يرافق ليل وتولوز إلى المربع الذهبي بكأس الرابطة
• ليل يبلغ نصف نهائي كأس الرابطة الفرنسية على حساب جانجون
• تولوز يطيح بمارسيليا ويتأهل للمربع الذهبي بكأس الرابطة الفرنسي
• موناكو يعلن ضم البرازيلي فاغنر لوف رسميا حتى صيف عام 2017
• رسميا .. الفيفا يقيل أمينه العام جيروم فالكه
• الفيفا يعاقب (الأرجنتين ، المكسيك ، بيرو ، أوروجواي ، تشيلي والهندوراس) بسبب الهتافات العنصرية
• الاتحادان الأفريقي والأسيوي يوقعان مذكرة تفاهم الجمعة
• فيسنتي يطيح بناسيونال ماديرا ويتأهل للمربع الذهبي بكاس البرتغال
• برشلونة يتوصل الى اتفاق مع شالكه لضم الموهبة سانيه!
• باريس سان جيرمان متمسك بكافاني وسعيد لانجاز تياغو
• ميلان يضم بالوتيلي لتشكيلة مباراة كاربي
• تشيلسي يدرس إمكانية التعاقد مع التوغولي إيمانويل أديبايور
• سيلتا فيجو يرفض عرض برشلونة لضم نوليتو
• البرازيلي لويز أدريانو مهاجم ميلان يقترب من الدوري الصيني
• تشيلسي يصارع بايرن ميونيخ لضم الأرجنتيني هيغواين
• ريال مدريد ينضم للمنافسة على برونو بيريز مدافع تورينو
• إقالة جارسيا تفسد صفقة ستيفان شعراوي على روما
• كارول مهاجم ويست هام يغيب عن الملاعب شهرين
• المصري محمد النني يصل لندن لاتمام اجراءات التوقيع مع آرسنال
• سيلفا يحث لاعبي مانشستر سيتي على التطور بدون كومباني
• رئيس إنتر ميلان: هدفنا الوصول لدوري الأبطال
• تشيلسي يزاحم إنتر ميلان على ضم لافيتزي نجم باريس سان جيرمان
• اليابان تفوز على كوريا الشمالية في كأس أمم آسيا للمنتخبات الأولمبية
• الإعلام البرازيلي يسلط الضوء على مفاوضات كورينثيانز وإدواردو
• ريبيري: أنشيلوتي حاول ضمي إلى تشيلسي في السابق
• كولو توريه: ملعب الإمارات تسبب في تأخر تتويج آرسنال بالبريميرليج
• لام: يمكن لمستخدمي فيسبوك اختيار الفائز بالكرة الذهبية
• فيراتي: ابراهيموفيتش لا يزال قويا ولن أرحل عن سان جيرمان
• مدرب تشيلسي ينتقد هازارد ويتحدث عن مغامرة يريد خوضها
• سكولز يشعر بالرضا عن مانشستر يونايتد رغم التعادل
• تغريم الكويت واعتبارها مهزومة أمام ميانمار بسبب عقوبة الفيفا
• التعادل السلبي يحسم ودية الاتحاد السعودي والغرافة القطري
• المقاصة يعبر المحلة ويستعيد صدارة الدوري المصري مؤقتاً
• الفتح السعودي يطلب التعاقد مع عمرو جمال نجم الأهلي المصري رسمياً

=====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ✔ ◄ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

◄ كأس ملك إسبانيا - دور الـ 16 :

• غرناطة (-- : --) فالنسيا الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

• أتلتيكو مدريد (-- : --) رايو فاليكانو الساعة: 22:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

..................................................  .....

◄ كأس تركيا - المجموعات :

• ديار باكير (-- : --) سانليورفا سبور الساعة: 13:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 9

• تيزلاسبورت (-- : --) أنطاليا سبور الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 8

• كارابوك سبور (-- : --) بلدية سيفاس الساعة: 18:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 9

• أسكيشيهر سبور (-- : --) تيبيشيك
الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 10

• بشكتاش (-- : --) طرابزون
الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6

..................................................  .....

◄ كأس آسيا تحت 23 سنة - المجموعات :

• الأردن (-- : --) فيتنام الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 7

• استراليا (-- : --) الامارات الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 7

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري المصري - الاسبوع 14 :

• الاسماعيلي  ( : ) سموحة الساعة :  18:00 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة 

• الداخلية ( : ) الاهلي الساعة :  20:45.. القناة : النيل للرياضة

=========

✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

◄ كأس ملك إسبانيا - دور الـ 16 :

• سيلتا فيغو (2 : 0) قادش
• فياريال (0 : 1) أتلتيك بيلباو
• لاس بالماس (3 : 2) إيبــار
• إسبانيول (0 : 2) برشلونة

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز - الاسبوع 21 :

• مانشستر سيتي (0 : 0) إيفرتون
• تشيلسي (2 : 2) وست بروميتش
• ليفربول (3 : 3) آرسنال
• توتنهام هوتسبير (0 : 1) ليستر سيتي

..................................................  .....

◄ كأس الرابطة الفرنسية - ربع النهائي :

• تولوز (2 : 1) مارسيليا
• باريس سان جيرمان (2 : 1) ليون

..................................................  .....

◄ كأس إيطاليا - ربع النهائي :

• ميلان (2 : 1) كاربي

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري المصري - الاسبوع 14 :

• غزل المحلة ( 0 : 1 ) مصر المقاصة 

• حرس الحدود ( 0 : 2 ) بتروجيت

• طلائع الجيش ( 1 : 3 ) انبي

=====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كابتن أبراهومة في إفادات من الدوحة
التعاون السعودي في كامل جاهزيته وسيقدم تجربة قوية للمريخ
الدوحة أصبحت قِبلة لكل الفرق العالمية ولعبت دوراً بارزاً في تميز الأحمر أفريقياً

شمس الدين الأمين

امتدح الكابتن ابراهيم حسين مدرب المريخ السابق والمدرب الحالي بنادي الخريطيات القطري الخطوة التي أقدم عليها الأحمر بإقامة معسكره الإعدادي في مرحلته الثانية في العاصمة القطرية الدوحة متوقعاً أن يعود المريخ للخرطوم بمكاسب لا حدود لها وأن يصبح الفريق في كامل جاهزيته لتقديم أفضل مالديه في الموسم الجديد لافتاً إلى أن الدوحة لعبت دوراً بارزاً في المكاسب التي حققها المريخ أفريقياً العام الماضي بوصوله إلى نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال بعد أن ساعدت الجهاز الفني السابق بقيادة غارزيتو في تجهيز الفريق بصورة نموذجية كما تحدث ابراهومة عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.
أشاد الكابتن ابراهيم حسين بالخطوة التي أقدم عليها مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بتلبية دعوة رابطة مشجعيه بالدوحة لإقامة المرحلة الثانية من الإعداد في العاصمة القطرية التي تتوافر فيها تجارب إعدادية نموذجية من شأنها أن تلعب دوراً مؤثراً في الوصول بالفرقة الحمراء إلى كامل الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية وأضاف: علينا أن نعلم أن المباريات التي سيخوضها المريخ من خلال المعسكر الإعدادي بالدوحة إعدادية وليست تنافسية وبالتالي لا داعي للانزعاج اذا لم يحقق الفريق نتائج ايجابية ولا داعي للمبالغة في الفرح حال حقق الفريق نتائج طيبة لأن المريخ لم يأت من أجل هذا ولا ذاك بل يريد الجهاز الفني الاستفادة من كل هذه التجارب في تجهيز جميع اللاعبين والوقوف على مستوياتهم والوصول إلى التوليفة الأساسية التي سيخوض بها الأحمر الموسم الجديد وكل هذه الأشياء يمكن أن تتحقق للمريخ من خلال هذا المعسكر الإعدادي الذي تم الترتيب له بصورة جيدة لأن رابطة مشجعي المريخ بقطر لم تترك أي شئ للظروف ووضعت ترتيبات دقيقة من أجل مساعدة الأحمر على الاستفادة من هذا المعسكر ولذلك أنا واثق من أن المريخ سيعود للخرطوم بمكاسب لا مثيل لها وسيكون الفريق في كامل جاهزيته لتقديم أفضل مالديه في الموسم الجديد بالاستفادة من هذه التجارب.
تجربة قوية
قال ابراهيم حسين إن التجربة الإعدادية الأولى التي سيخوضها المريخ بالدوحة اليوم أو غداً أمام التعاون السعودي ستكون من أقوى وأشرس التجارب لأنها أمام فريق جيد وجاهز تماماً بحُكم المباريات العديدة التي خاضها في الدوري السعودي والذي يحتل فيه مركزاً متقدماً بجلوسه في المرتبة الخامسة وكل هذه الأشياء ستجعل التعاون مؤهل لأبعد الحدود لتقديم تجربة مثالية للأحمر وأضاف: كذلك فريق هجر السعودي مميز جداً ويمكن أن يقدم تجربة قوية للأحمر وحتى اللحظة لم تُحسم التجربة الثالثة لكن بالتأكيد الخيارات الموجودة والمتاحة أمام رابطة مشجعي المريخ بالدوحة كفيلة بتقديم تجربة نموذجية تمنح دفعة قوية لإعداد الفرقة الحمراء قبل أن ينتقل المريخ إلى دبي لمواجهة الشرطة العراقي الفريق المتميز والذي يمكن أن يدعم تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء بقوة حتى يصبح الفريق في كامل جاهزيته لاستقبال الموسم الجديد.
الدوحة قِبلة لكل الفرق والمنتخبات
قال الكابتن ابراهيم حسين إن الدوحة أصبحت قِبلة لمعسكرات الأندية العالمية والمنتخبات الكبيرة خاصة في شهر يناير وهي الميزة التي استفاد منها المريخ في أداء تجارب إعدادية تاريخية وعالقة بالذاكرة مثل تجربة بايرن ميونخ الألماني وشالكة وزينت الروسي وغيرها من التجارب القوية التي لعبت دوراً بارزاً في تطوير مستوى الفرقة الحمراء نحو الأفضل وتمنى ابراهومة أن تتكلل محاولات رابطة مشجعي المريخ بالدوحة في أداء الأحمر لتجربة أوروبية بالنجاح لأن مثل هذه التجارب ستجعل اللاعبين والجهاز الفني يتعرفون على أحدث التكتيكات العالمية بما يدعم إعداد الفريق للموسم الجديد بقوة وأبان ابراهومة أن معسكر الدوحة سيكون مختلفاً عن أي معسكر آخر لأن كل مقومات المعسكرات الناجحة والتي تكفي لتجهيز فرق عالمية متوافرة في الدوحة من حيث الإقامة المريحة والتغذية الممتازة والملاعب الجيدة والصالات الحديثة وأحواض السباحة وغيرها من مقومات الإعداد الناجح لافتاً إلى أن المريخ استفاد كثيراً من الجهد الخارق الذي بذلته رابطة مشجعيه بقطر من أجل تهيئة أفضل الأجواء للمعسكر الإعدادي حيث حل المريخ في فندق لا يبعد سوى دقائق معدودات عن الملعب التابع للنادي العربي القطري والذي سيؤدي عليه المريخ كل تدريباته طوال فترة إقامته في الدوحة وكذلك ستكون رابطة مشجعي المريخ بالدوحة قريبة جداً من البعثة الإدارية وستكون في كامل جاهزيتها لحل أي مشكلة تواجه الإعداد مع الاستجابة السريعة من هذه الرابطة لكل المطالب حتى يستفيد المريخ من هذا المعسكر الإعدادي بما يكفي لتجهيز الفريق بصورة مميزة للموسم الجديد.
سر تميز المريخ أفريقياً
قال الكابتن ابراهيم محجوب إن معسكر الدوحة تعرض لظلم كبير عندما حاول البعض تحميله مسئولية خروج المريخ من الدور التمهيدي في موسم 2014 على حساب كمبالا سيتي اليوغندي وأضاف: لكن جاءت المشاركة الأخيرة للمريخ في دوري الأبطال لتنصف معسكر الدوحة ولتكشف للجميع حجم المكاسب التي تحققت من خلاله للفرقة الحمراء بعد أن انطلق المريخ بقوة من الدوحة وأسقط كبار القارة بفضل جاهزيته الفنية والبدنية وحلّق مع الأربعة الكبار في أفريقيا وبالتالي توجه المريخ هذه المرة للدوحة دون أن يعترض أي شخص على فكرة هذا المعسكر بعد أن حققت النجاح المأمول وكانت كلمة السر في تميز المريخ أفريقياً وتوقّع ابراهومة أن يكون الأحمر أكثر تميزاً في الموسم الجديد لأن غالبية العناصر التي استفادت من المشاركة الأفريقية الأخيرة ستكون حاضرة في التشكيلة وبالتالي لن يكون الجهاز الفني بحاجة إلى بذل جهد خارق حتى يصل للتشكيل الأساسي الذي سيعتمد عليه بصورة كبيرة في الموسم الجديد ونفى ابراهومة أن يكون المريخ بحاجة لدعم الانسجام والتفاهم بين عناصره قبل انطلاقة الموسم الجديد مشيراً إلى أن المريخ لم يضف غير ثلاثة لاعبين في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية لأن ألوك لم يتم اعتماد تسجيله بعد وبالتالي فإن المريخ لن يكون بحاجة لدعم الانسجام والتفاهم بين العناصر التي أصبحت تفهم طريقة لعب بعضها عن ظهر قلب وشخصياً لا أتوقع دخول أي لاعب من القادمين الجدد للتشكيل الأساسي وسيحافظ الحرس القديم على موقعه في التشكيلة وبالتالي سيكون الانسجام حاضراً بين اللاعبين وحتى لو اضطر الجهاز الفني لإشراك لاعب أو اثنين من العناصر التي تعاقد معها في فترة الانتقالات الأخيرة لا أتوقع أن يحدث دخول هذا العدد المحدود أي هزة على مستوى الانسجام والتفاهم.
علينا أن ندعم البلجيكي
قال الكابتن ابراهيم حسين إن الوقوف في محطة الفرنسي غارزيتو بالحديث عن ايجابياته أو تناول سلبياته لم يعد مُجدياً بعد أن أصبح هذا المدرب بعيداً عن المريخ في الوقت الراهن مشيراً إلى أن الواقع يفرض على الجميع دعم المدرب البلجيكي والوقوف خلفه بقوة بعد أن أصبح الخيار المتاح أمام المجلس لقيادة فريق الكرة في الموسم الجديد مؤكداً أن البلجيكي لوك ايمال يستطيع أن يستفيد من فرص الإعداد التي سنحت له حتى يجهّز فريقه بصورة مثالية ويقدمه في أبهى صورة في مسابقة دوري الأبطال العام الحالي.
ابراهومة يشيد بالمجهودات المقدرة لرابطة مشجعي المريخ بالدوحة
أشاد ابراهومة مجدداً بالدور الكبير الذي لعبته رابطة مشجعي المريخ بالدوحة في توفير معسكر نموذجي من شأنه أن يلعب دوراً مهماً في تجهيز الفرقة الحمراء بصورة مثالية للموسم الجديد لافتاً إلى أن هذه الرابطة التي تقوم بعمل كبير من أجل خدمة المريخ وضعت ترتيبات عالية الدقة لمعسكر الدوحة ولم تترك أي شئ للصدفة وحتى التجربة الإعدادية الثالثة تم الترتيب لها لكن الرابطة تبحث عن خيار أوروبي واذا لم يتوافر لها فالبديل جاهز وبالتالي فإن كل الترتيبات المتعلقة بمعسكر الدوحة تم الترتيب لها بصورة جيدة تستحق عليها الرابطة الإشادة.
المدرب البلجيكي يكشف عن طموحات كبيرة لقيادة المريخ نحو البطولات
قال الكابتن ابراهيم حسين إنه حرص على استقبال البعثة الحمراء في مطار الدوحة بعد وصولها قطر لإقامة المعسكر الإعدادي الثاني مشيراً إلى أنه تحدث لفترة ليست بالقصيرة مع البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء ذاكراً أنه ومن خلال حديثه مع المدرب وقف على الطموحات الكبيرة التي يريد أن يحققها عبر مشواره مع المريخ ورغبته في قيادة فريقه لتحقيق البطولات وحماسه الزائد من أجل تقديم كل مالديه للأحمر متمنياً أن يجد ايمال الدعم من الجميع حتى يحقق نجاحاً كبيراً مع المريخ لأنه مدرب جيد ولديه رغبة كبيرة في تحقيق إنجازات تُحسب له في مشواره الجديد مع الأحمر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدكتور مدثر خيري للصدي
المريخ تضرر من تعطيل تسجيل ألوك والاتحاد تعدى على حقوقه بشكل سافر
اتحاد الكرة وقع في خطأ قاتل باستناده على الملحق (3) وهناك جهة تجهل بالقانون أو تعرفه وتريد أن تتحايل

التيجاني محمد أحمد

قدم الدكتور مدثر خيري الخبير القانوني المعروف رؤية متكاملة لقضية اللاعب ألوك أكيج لاعب مريخ كوستي الذي كسبه المريخ في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية حيث لم يعتمد الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تسجيله ورفع ملف اللاعب برمته إلى الفيفا من أجل البت فيه غير أن هذه الخطوة أحدثت انقساماً كبيراً بين القانونيين حيث اعتبر البعض أن هذا القرار يصب في مصلحة المريخ وسيجعله يكسب ألوك بطريقة لا تجعله عُرضة للشكاوى في حين رأى عدد من القانونيين أن تلك الخطوة تنطوي على ظلم كبير بالنسبة للمريخ غير أن الدكتور مدثر خيري وبحُكم إلمامه بالقوانين كشف كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن تحويل ملف ألوك للفيفا كما سنطالع كل ذلك عبر السطور التالية.
قال الدكتور مدثر خيري إن تسجيل اللاعب ألوك أكيج للمريخ صحيح لأن القانون يسمح للاعب الهاوي بالتسجيل في أي نادٍ آخر متى ما وجد فرصة تحويل وضعيته إلى الاحتراف مشيراً إلى أن الأحمر كسب ألوك بعقد احتراف تم توثيقه داخل مكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وفق الشروط المتبعة في التسجيلات وأكمل المريخ كافة الإجراءات بصورة سليمة وطلب بطاقة النقل الدولية للاعب وأضاف: كل ما يُثار عن أن هناك تضارب في مواقف اتحاد الجنوب لا تعني المريخ في شئ لأن اتحاد الجنوب ليست أمامه أي خيارات غير إرسال البطاقة أو عدم الرد بتاتاً وفي كل الأحوال كان الواجب يفرض على الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إصدار بطاقة مؤقتة يتعاقد بها المريخ مع ألوك وستصبح البطاقة دائمة بعد سنة وبعدها من حق اتحاد الجنوب أن يشتكي إن أراد ذلك لكن خيري أشار إلى أن اتحاد الجنوب ليس من حقه الا يرد على اتحاد الكرة الا اذا كان هناك سبب منطقي وهو أن يكون اللاعب محترفاً في جنوب السودان وهذا مالم يثبت مطلقاً لأن اتحاد الجنوب مازال يعمل بنظام الهواية ولم يطبّق نظام الاحتراف بعد وأبان خيري أن التضارب الذي بدر من اتحاد الجنوب في موقفه بخصوص ألوك لا يعني المريخ ولا اتحاد الكرة في شئ طالما أن الأحمر يريد أن يتعاقد معه كلاعب محترف وكان يلعب في الجنوب على سبيل الهواية.
خطأ كبير
قال مدثر خيري إن الاتحاد السوداني وقع في خطأ كبير بتحويله لملف اللاعب ألوك أكيج للفيفا وأضاف: اذا كان اتحاد الجنوب قد رد بالرفض ولم يرسل بطاقة اللاعب ألوك فهذا يندرج تحت الملحق (3) وهذا الملحق يتحدث عن اللاعب المحترف وألوك لاعب هاوي والاعتماد على هذه المادة خطأ لأنها لا تنطبق على ألوك وتابع خيري: لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة استندت على الملحق (3) الذي ينطبق على المحترفين بينما ألوك لاعب هاوٍ والخطأ الثاني يتمثل في أنهم تحدثوا عن الفورم الذي بموجبه تم رفض بطاقة ألوك وخوفاً من البطاقة تم تحويلها للفيفا حتى لا تُقدم أي شكوى من أي جهة وتابع خيري: الملحق 3 في إجراءات إصدار البطاقة للمحترفين يقول إنه يجب أن تُرسل البطاقة بنظام tms وِفقاً للفورم الذي يحدده الفيفا وهذا الفورم اذا كان مُخالفاً لفورم الفيفا لاتُقبل البطاقة في حالة لم يكن اللاعب محترفاً في الجنوب أما في حالة اللاعب الهاوي لا يشترط نفس الفورم ومعلوم للجميع أن ألوك لاعب هاوي ومن المفترض إرسال البيانات في بطاقة اللاعب أو إرسال صورة للفيفا ومضى خيري: لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم استندت على مادة تنطبق على محترف وبالتالي وقع الاتحاد ولجنته في خطأ كبير بتعطيل إكمال إجراءات تسجيل ألوك للمريخ مشيراً إلى أن اللوائح الدولية تسمح للاعب الهاوي بأن يوقّع عقد احتراف وِفق الشروط دون الرجوع إلى ناديه واللاعبين الأجانب الهواة المنتقلين من اتحاد يتبع للفيفا تتم إجراءات انتقالهم وِفق المادة 42 من اللوائح الدولية وتابع خيري: اللوائح الدولية تقول في الملحق أ 3 اللاعب الهاوي يحق له أن يسجل وتُطلب بطاقته الدولية وعلى اتحاده أن يرسل بطاقته أو لا يرد وفي كل الأحوال كان على الاتحاد السوداني أن يكمل إجراءات تسجيل ألوك للمريخ، ووجّه خيري سؤالاً لقادة اتحاد الكرة ولجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة وقال إن المختص في هذه الحالة هي لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة ولديها ستة اختصاصات موزّعة بين شئون اللاعبين وفض النزاعات فهل راجع الاتحاد السوداني المواد التي تحدثت عنها؟ وتحت أي بند من الاختصاصات الستة تم تحويل الملف إلى الفيفا؟ وأفاد خيري أن الجهة التي يُرفع إليها الملف ينبغي أن تكون جهة مختصة ولذلك السؤال الذي يفرض نفسه هل سيرفع الاتحاد الملف بنفس الحيثيات باعتبار أن ألوك لاعب هاوٍ في اتحاد جنوب السودان أم يضيف حيثيات أخرى حتى يجعل الفيفا جهة اختصاص؟ مؤكداً أن الفيفا ليست جهة اختصاص بالنظر إلى الحيثيات الموجودة الا من باب الاستشارة، وأبان خيري أن الملحق 3 أ ينطبق على اللاعب ألوك أكيج ومن يعترض عليه أن يتقدم بشكوى ضد اللاعب.
خطأ مريخ كوستي
قال مدثر خيري إن لجنة الاستئنافات اعتبرت مشاركة اللاعب ألوك مع مريخ كوستي ضد الرابطة غير قانونية لأن إجراءاته ناقصة وِفق المادة 42 لافتاً إلى أن مريخ كوستي اعتمد العقد الذي وقّعه مع اللاعب وقدم كل الإجراءات الصحيحة لكن الخطأ الذي وقع فيه النادي تمثل في عدم طلبهم لبطاقة النقل الدولية للاعب ألوك لافتاً إلى أن المريخ استفاد من خطأ مريخ كوستي وأكمل كل الإجراءات بما في ذلك طلب بطاقة النقل الدولية للاعب وأفاد خيري أن مريخ كوستي كان عليه فقط أن يصحّح وضع اللاعب بطلب بطاقة نقله من اتحاد الجنوب وبعد ذلك الأخير ليس له حق في الاعتراض أو عدم إرسال البطاقة وقال خيري إن انتقال اللاعب مرتبطاً وفق المادة 42 من اللوائح الدولية والجهة المسئولة في طلب البطاقة هي لجنة شئون اللاعبين بالفيفا والأخطاء في مثل هذه الحالات تحيلها للجنة الانضباط مبيناً أن المادة 55 تقول إن أي نادٍ يشرك لاعباً مشاركة غير قانونية فإن العقوبة تقع على النادي ويعتبر خاسراً للمباراة صفر/2 مع غرامة مالية، وأفاد خيري أن الذين يسعون لإيقاف ألوك كلاعب وطني عليهم أن يعلمون أن اللائحة لا تنطبق عليه وبالتالي تصبح شكوى الرابطة خطأ ولا تستطيع كسب النقاط ويصبح تسجيله في مريخ كوستي صحيحاً أما اذا كان أجنبياً فمعنى ذلك أن الرابطة ستكسب الشكوى ويُعتبر مريخ كوستي مهزوماً، ورأى خيري أن قرار الاستئنافات صحيح ويتطابق مع القواعد العامة واللوائح الدولية ولكنه مازال ناقصاً بموجب النظام الأساسي المادة 52 الفقرة 3 والتي تقول اذا قررت لجنة الاستئنافات العليا إعادة النظر في قرارها بموجب البند 2 يجب محاسبة كل من تسبب في الخطأ وتابع خيري: النادي لم يخطئ ولجنة التسجيلات لم تخطئ والتي أخطأت هي لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة والتي تتحمل نسبة 80% من الخطأ باعتماد العقد والتسجيل وتساءل خيري عن الكيفية التي جعلت لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة توافق على تسجيل ألوك لمريخ كوستي دون أن تطلب بطاقة نقله الدولية وتتعامل بطريقة غير عندما تم تسجيله للمريخ الخرطوم.
مدثر خيري:
لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة أولى بالحل من الاستئنافات
أبدى مدثر خيري دهشته لإقدام مجلس إدارة الاتحاد على محاسبة لجانه التي أخطأت وبناءً على ذلك قام بحل لجنة الاستئنافات وقال: من وِجهة نظري لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة هي الأولى بالحل لأنها هي التي أخطأت في تسجيل ألوك لمريخ كوستي وأضاف: اللاعب طوك تونغ كان في اتحاد الرنك وكل معلوماته في الاتحاد وبعد الانفصال عاد للجنوب وفي هذه الحالة كان يجب أن يطلب اتحاد الكرة بطاقته مع الكرت وعلى ضوء ذلك هناك احتمالان إما أن تكون هناك جهة تجهل القوانين الدولية أو تعرفها ولا تريد تطبيقها وتتحايل عليها لافتاً إلى أن لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة يجب أن تصحح وضع ألوك في مريخ كوستي أو تتحمل المسئولية عن خطأ تسجيله لأن ألوك يشارك مع منتخب الجنوب وبالتالي وضعيته ستكون معلومة للجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة.
المريخ تضرر كثيراً من خطأ لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة
قال مدثر خيري إن المريخ تضرر كثيراً من الخطأ الذي وقعت فيه لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بتعطيل كل الإجراءات المتعلقة بتعاقد الأحمر مع ألوك مضيفاً أن المريخ نادٍ كبير ورائد وعلى الاتحاد أن يكمل الإجراءات وأن يترك نادي المريخ يتحمل مسئولية تلك الخطوة لأنه لو لم يكن على دراية بسلامة موقفه لما أقدم على التعاقد مع ألوك وأشار خيري إلى أن الاتحاد العام يتعدى على حقوق المريخ مؤكداً أنه اذا كان اتحاد الجنوب لا يعرف عمله فهذا لا يتحمل مسئوليته المريخ لافتاً إلى أن الأحمر كان الواجب يفرض عليه أن يقدم استئنافاً بيد أن لجنة الاستئنافات تم حلها ولا أدري أين سيستأنف المريخ قرار رفع ملف لاعبه للفيفا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال يقول : إدارة الهلال لم تحسن تحفيظ شيبوب الدور



غادر القطب المريخي آدم عبد الله سوداكال إلى فرنسا في رحلة عمل تمتد لستة أشهر حيث أكد سوداكال أنه حرص على أن تتزامن عودته مع انطلاقة فترة الانتقالات التكميلية حتى يفي بوعده ويرد الضربة للكاردينال بتسجيل لاعب كبير للمريخ في التكميلية، وسخر سوداكال من الحديث الذي أدلى به شيبوب لوسائل الإعلام المختلفة وقال إن اللاعب جافى الحقيقة تماماً ولم يكن صادقاً في أي كلمة قالها بعد أن حرصت إدارة الهلال على تحفيظ اللاعب لكلام بعينه حتى يقوله في ذلك الحوار غير أن شيبوب لم يحفظ الحديث ولم يستطع القيام بهذا الدور وبالتالي وقع في جملة من التناقضات المخجلة وأضاف: كل هذا لن يجعل الهلال ينجو من العقوبة التي طالت اللاعب شيبوب أولاً وستلحق بالهلال الذي سيتسبب في تدمير موهبة كروية بسبب التصرفات غير المسئولة وتعهّد سوداكال برد قوي على الكاردينال في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية في مايو مبيناً أن شيبوب فشل تماماً في القيام بالدور المطلوب منه ولم يحفظ حتى الحديث الذي تم تلقينه له.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس الإدارة الرياضية يكشف لكوورة سير إعداد المريخ

إلتقى موقع "كوورة" في حوار، هو الأول للموقع مع مسؤول كرة قدم بالسودان، بالكابتن عادل أبو جريشة رئيس الإدارة الرياضية "القطاع الرياضي" بنادي المريخ والذي يتميز بخبرته الإدارية الكبيرة التي إكتسبها من النادي حين كان لاعبا في سبعينات القرن الماضي ومنذ ولوجه العمل الإداري بالنادي ويلعب الرجل الآن دورا محوريا في مجلس المريخ المؤقت، وفي حوواره عبر الفيديو كشف ابو جريشة العديد من الجوانب والملفات خلال فترة عمله الحالية.

كيف ترى سير إعداد المريخ  للموسم الجديد ؟

ما أراه أنا لا يراه الآخرين, فكل الناس ترى أن المريخ بدأ إعداده متأخرا, والناس يشفقون كذلك على إعداد المريخ, ولكن المريخ اليوم فاق إعداده العشرين يوما، وسنبدأ المرحلة الثالثة بالدوحة سيبدأ الثلاثاء لمدة 10 أيام, وحينما ننتهي من الإعداد سيكون الإعداد فاق الشهر.

وأنا أعتقد حتى الآن المرحلة التي وصلنا إليها تعتبر مرحلة متقدمة جدا من الإعداد, وبعد إنتهاء المرحلة القادمة نكون قد وصلنا بإعدادنا لنسبة 100% إن شاء الله .

يتحدث الناس عن إستعجال مجلس المريخ المؤقت لإنهاء فترته خلال هذا الشهر, ورغم نجاحاته التي حققها هل ترى أنه فعلا هناك عجلة ؟
أنا كنت في أديس أبابا وعدت اليوم, وليست لدي فكرة عن هذا الجانب, ولكن ولكن إذا أراد المجلس أن يسلم الأمر لجمعية عمومية فهذا هو القانون, وحسب علمي فإن فترة عمل هذه اللجنة "لجنة التسيير" تنتهي في يوم 21 من الشهر من يناير الجاري.

فقط أتمنى ان يتقدم أهل المريخ الصفوف, فنحن جاهزون لمن اراد أن يتقدم الصفوف ليستلم فمرحب بكل من هو جديد يريد أن يقدم نفسه لخدمة المريخ في المرحلة القادمة والإستمرار على النجاحات التي قدمتها هذه اللجنة أو مجلس الإدارة, وبالطبع يعلم الجميع أن هذه اللجنة جاءت للعمل في وقت عصيب جدا وهو وقت تسجيلات وإعداد والحمد لله أنها قامت بدورها بنسبة 100%.

ونتمنى إلى حين تسليم هذه اللجنة المريخ إلى المجلس الذي يأتي من بعدها السير في هموم وتكملة ما بدأته هذه اللجنة, فأبناء المريخ كثر وليس هناك خوف عليه.

أرت قرعة سوداني للدوري الممتاز لموسم 2016 مساء الإثنين, والمريخ يدافع عن لقب البطولة, فهل سيحتفظ المريخ باللقب ومن سينافسه ؟ 

ما دام هناك بطولة فلابد أن تكون هناك منافسة, فنحن بطل الممتاز وبطل السودان في 2015, ولابد أن نجد منافسة لكن إن شاء الله سنحافظ على بطولة الدوري الممتاز, ونحافظ على بطولة كأس السودان إن شاء الله ونذهب بعيدا أكثر من العام السابق في البطولة الأفريقية.

ما هو اصعب ملف تعتقد أنه قد يواجه مجلس المريخ وهو في آخر ايام عمله ؟

أنا أعتقد أن كل الملفات الصعبة قد إنتهت, فليس هناك ما هو اصعب من التسجيلات "تعاقدات اللاعبين", وليس هناك ما هو أصعب من ملف الإعداد, فليس هناللك ملف صعب بعد تكملة ملف الإعداد, فكل الملفات سكون سهلة, لأنه بعد نهاية فترة الإعداد سيبدأ النشاط "التنافسي", والفريق تكون ملامحه ق وضحت فليس هناك صعوبة ستواجه من يأتي بعدنا فكل الأمور ستكون ميسرة بإذن الله.

كلمة  أخيرة

أنا أشكر موقع "كوورة" ونحن دائما جاهزون لتمليك كل أهل المريخ وكل القاعدة الأخبار من مصدرها .
*

----------


## الدلميت

*تسلموا يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب التعاون السعودي : بكري المدينة لاعب خارق
كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

إمتدح مدرب التعاون السعودي جوزيه جوميز اللاعب بكري المدينة و قال انه ارهق دفاعات التعاون واستطاع ان يقلب الطاولة عليهم و وصفه باللاعب الخارق و غير العادي و اسهم في خروج فريقه متعادلا و هو لاعب خطير جدا و لولاه لخرجنا منتصرين و اكد فائدة فريقه من تجربة المريخ و قال انها كانت ناجحة جدا و حققت الغرض التي لعبت من اجله و نحن في حاجة ماسة لمثل تلك المباريات .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التعادل الإيجابي يحسم ودية التعاون السعودي والمريخ السوداني


حسم التعادل الإيجابي 1-1 المباراة الودية التي جرت مساء الأربعاء بين التعاون السعودي لكرة القدم ونظيره المريخ السوداني بالدوحة.

وجاءت المباراة ضمن المعسكر الإعدادي لفريق التعاون استعدادا لانطلاق الدور الثاني من الدوري السعودي للمحترفين.

انتهى الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي، وفي الشوط الثاني تقدم التعاون أولا عن طريق لاعبه محمد مجرشي من ركلة جزاء، وأدرك المريخ السوداني التعادل قبل نهاية المباراة بربع ساعة.

وتعد المباراة التجربة الودية الثانية بالمعسكر القطري، حيث كان خاض تجربة أولى أمام الفتح انتهت بفوز الأخير 2-1.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لعبة كراسي في الإتحاد السوداني تفرضها متغيرات كروية إقليمية وقارية

قد يترآى لمن يشاهد ثلاث من ضباط إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، الرئيس الدكتور معتصم جعفر، والسكرتير مجدي شمس الدين وأمين المال أسامة عطا المنان، مجتمعين في مكان واحد يعتقد أنهم في لحظة وئام وإنسجام، رغم حفاظ الود بينهم،، ولكنهم ليسوا كذلك فالأمر، منذ الآن في بدايات عام 2016 وحتى شهر أغسطس 2016 ستحدث فيه متغيرات كبيرة وغالبا لن يتواجد الثلاثي مرة أخرى في دفة قيادة إتحاد الكرة السوداني في ذات المناصب وذات مجموعة العمل التي تجمعهم.

"" تابع تحركات الثلاثي مؤخرا وخرج بتقرير حول التوقعات والإحتمالات لوضعيتهم القيادية في كرة القدم 2016 وهي السنة التي سوف تجرى فيها إنتخابات إتحاد الكرة السوداني لإختيار قيادة جديدة ومجلس إدارة جديد لكن بمعايير هذه المرة مختلفة، سوف يجد الثلاثي وهم الأوفر حظا لخوض إنتخابات إتحاد الكرة السوداني، أنهم امام لعبة كراسي لن يتواجد فيها ثلاثتهم بذات المناصب القيادية.

معروف أن إنتخابات أي إتحاد وطني لكرة القدم له عضوية في الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا"، باتت فيها مناصب الضباط القياديين تجرى على منصبين فقط، هما الرئيس ومنصب نائب الرئيس لأن النظام الأساسي ل"فيفا" بات موحدا في جميع الإتحادات الوطنية حيث ألغى النظام التقليدي المعمول به سابقا والذي كان يترشح فيه 4 ضباط.

أصبح السودان هو إتحاد كرة القدم ربما الوحيد في العالم، الذي ما يزال يعمل بالنظام الأساسي القديم وهو لا يمنع ترشح 4 ضباط لملء مناصب الرئيس ونائب الرئيس والسكرتير وأمين المال، بالتالي هو نظام مخالف منذ سنوات رئيسه لثلاث دورات متتالية كمال شداد، ولكن كمال شداد نفسه كان حريصا على عدم ضرب مجموعته التي حوله من خلال تعديل النظام الأساسي والسبب الثاني هو عدم تعديل قانون الشباب والرياضة الذي صدر في عام 2003، والذي لا يتضمن فقرة تجيز النظام الأساسي الجديد لفيفا في قانون الرياضة السوداني وهي فقرة ضرورية تشكل حماية لإتحاد الكرة السوداني من تدخلات السلطة الحاكمة، ومنذ عام 2009 ظل إتحاد الكرة السوداني هو الوحيد في العالم الذي ينتخب فيه الضباط الأربعة بإستثناء من "فيفا" وبطلب من شداد إلى حين إجازة قانون الشباب والرياضة السوداني، لتضمين النظام الاساسي لإتحاد الكرة المتوائم مع النظام الاساسي ل"فيفا" فيه، ومع ذلك حتى عام 2015 لم يجاز قانون الشباب والرياضة السوداني الجديد حى دخل العام الجديد 2016.

ولن يسمح فيفا بأن تجرى إنتخابات مجددا على 4 مناصب بالسودان، لأنه إستثنى ذلك لدورتين هما 2010-2013، ودورة 2013-2016، وتبقى المعضلة هي :متى يجاز قانون الشباب والرياضة لتجرى إنتخابات 2016 على منصبي الرئيس ونائبه فقط .

الضبابية في عدم وضوح الوقت الذي يجاز فيه قانون الشباب والرياضة جعل معتصم يشعر بأن كرسي الرئاسة يتحرك من تحته، ولأن قانون الرياضة الحالي يستمر حتى 2016 وبالتالي مخافة أن تجرى إنتخابات بالنظام الأساسي الحالي لإتحاد الكرة سارع معتصم ليحمي نفسه من عدم الترشح لرئاسة الإتحاد لدورة ثالثة، فهرع لترشيح نفسه فجأة لرئاسة سيكافا لأنه يحتل في هذه الحالة منصبا خارجيا قاريا أو إقليميا يسمح له بالترشح في السودان، وقد فاز معتصم فعليا برئاسة إتحاد سيكافا في إثيوبيا نهاية نوفمبر 2015، وهو وضع يسنده للترشح لرئاسة الإتحاد مجددا، بهذه الخطوة المفاجئة أعلن معتصم فعليا وضمنيا عن رغبته في الترشح لرئاسة إتحاد كرة السوداني وهذا يعني أنه السبب الأساسي من وراء ترشح معتصم لرئاسة سيكافا.

الكثيرون لا يعلمون أن مجدي شمس الدين المحامي شخصية طموحة جدا ولا يعرف اي شخص كيف يفكر، لكنه يختار اللحظة المناسبة ليخلط الأوراق "إغتنام الفرصة"، فمنذ دخوله إتحاد الكرة السوداني عام 1993 نجح مجدي في الوصول لعضوية فالمكتب التنفيذي لإتحاد الكرة الافريقي "كاف" وذلك بدون أن يعاني، بل وجلس على المقعد القاري مرتين، وخطط مجدي بشكل جيد جدا ليكون رئيسا لإتحاد كرة القدم السوداني في عام 2016، لأنه لم يسبق له أن ترشح له من قبل، ثانيا أن سنواته ال25 بالإتحاد السوداني تشفع له الوصول لمنصب الرئيس، ثالثا أن قانون الشباب والرياضة لن يستثني دكتور معتصم جعفر "قبل فوزه برئاسة سيكافا"، لأنه سبق أن عمل دورتين بالمنصب، لكن ألجمت مفاجأة فوز معتصم برئاسة سيكافا، مجدي شمس الدين واربكته ولخبطت حساباته محليا وقاريا.

معادلات مجدي المرتبكة الآن تتجلى في أنه لن يكون الوحيد الذي كان يريد الترشح لرئاسة إتحاد الكرة السوداني سيكون معتصم حاضرا بالإستثناء لخوض الإنتخابات، ثانيا فوز معتصم جعفر برئاسة سيكافا هدد إستمرار مجدي في مقعد الإتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم، لأن قيادات إتحادات بسيكافا رددت فورا بعد إنتهاء إنتخابات سيكافا وفوز معتصم وعبر وسائل إعلام محلية ببلادها ، أن السودان لا يمكن أن يتواجد في رئاسة سيكافا وفي ذات الوقت لديه ممثل في المكتب الننفيذي ل"كاف"، وإختارت مجموعة من الإتحادات بسيكافا أن تخوض إنتخابات المكتب التنفيذي بالإتحاد الأفريقي في مقعد السودان في2016 أو 2017، وهكذا فأن مجدي شمس الدين تبعثرت أوراقه وبات محاصر محليا وقاريا في المناصب التي يحتلها ولا مهرب أمامه غير التقدم للترشح لمقعد في "فيفا" وذلك ليس بالأمر السهل، كما أن مجدي لن يقبل بغير رئاسة إتحاد الكرة السوداني ليسنده للبقاء في تنفيذية "كاف" كرئيس لإتحاد وطني معتبر ، أما فشله في الوصول للرئاسة فله عواقب وخيمة منها أنه بعدم عضويته في الإتحاد السوداني قد لا يجد سند ودعم ترشيحه من الوجوه الجديدة بالإتحاد مجددا للعضوية بتنفيذية "كاف" أو "فيفا"

أما اسامة عطا المنان أمين مال إتحاد الكرة السوداني فقد ساند مجدي من قبل في الحصول على مقعد وعضوية تنفيذية "الكاف" عام 2013، وساند معتصم بقوة للحصول على رئاسة سيكافا، فهو كسب الطرفين ويقف منهما عبر مسافة واحدة وكليهما لن يضايقه في منصب نائب الرئيس لأنه مقبول من كليهما..أسامة نجح في خوض ولعب مباراته الخاصة بذكاء لخوض معركة نائب الرئيس القادم في إتحاد الكرة السوداني.

تلك كانت قراءة واقع لمجموعة مؤثرة في مسيرة إتحاد الكرة السوداني منذ نحو عقدين، تواجه في 2016 العديد من السيناريوهات حول بقاءها و إستمرا-ها من مقر إتحاد الكرة السوداني في أغسطس 2016.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لعبة كراسي في الإتحاد السوداني تفرضها متغيرات كروية إقليمية وقارية


الزمالك المصري يتعادل وديا مع الخرطوم السوداني


انتهت أحداث المباراة الودية التي اقيمت، بين نادي الزمالك المصري والخرطوم السوداني بالتعادل الإيجابي بهدفين لكل فريق في اللقاء الذي اقيم ضمن استعدادات الزمالك لمواجهة فريق اتحاد الشرطة يوم السبت المقبل في اطار منافسات الجولة الرابعة عشرة للدوري الممتاز المصري لكرة القدم.

واحرز هدفي الزمالك احمد حمودي صانع العاب الفريق وكان الزمالك بدأ المباراة بتشكيل مكون من محمود جنش ومحمد كوفي وشريف علاء وأحمد توفيق ومعروف يوسف وإبراهيم صلاح ومصطفى فتحي ومحمد إبراهيم ومحمود خالد شيكا ومحمد سالم وأحمد حسن مكي.

وشارك باهر المحمدي المنضم حديثًا للفريق الأول لكرة القدم بنادي الزمالك لاول مرة قادمًا من الإسماعيلي على سبيل الإعارة لمدة 6 أشهر في جزء من المباراة.

وشهدت المباراة ظهور حازم إمام رئيس جهاز قطاع الكرة بنادي الزمالك ومدير الكرة رغم وفاة والده حمادة إمام والذي رحل عن عالمنا يوم السبت الماضي عن عمر يناهز 73 عامًا بعد صراع مع المرض.

وتواجد ايضا احمد مرتضي منصور ومصطفي سيف العماري عضوي مجلس إدارة نادي الزمالك ومحمود أبورجيلة نجم نادي الزمالك السابق وأحمد عبدالحليم رئيس قطاع الناشئين بالنادي  واسامه نبيه المدرب العام لمنتخب مصر في المباراة وحرصوا علي متابعتها حتي النهاية.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغاني أبياه ل: تعادل الخرطوم مع الزمالك يمنح لاعبينا ثقة

أشاد الغاني كويسي أبياه المدير الفني لفريق الخرطوم الوطني بتعادل فريقه الإيجابي مع مضيفه الزمالك الأربعاء في إطار تحضيراته للموسم الجديد 2016 السوداني وقاريا قبل خوض مباريات الفريق ببطولة الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية.

وقال أبياه في إتصال هاتفي اجراه "" به بعد نهاية المباراة :" كانت مباراة جميلة وظهر فيها نوع الندية من جانب الفريقين, وحقيقة كانت المباراة جيدة للاعبينا ومنحتهم المزيد من الثقة الت نبحث عنها خاصة بعد أن يعلموا أنهم تعادلوا مع فريق بحجم الزمالك".

وأضاف المدرب السابق لمنتخب النجوم السوداء الغاني:" أنت إذا تعادلت مع الزمالك المصري تستطيع أن تلعب ضد أي فريق في أفريقيا"

وختم المدرب أبياه:" سنحاول أن نخوض مباراتين بمصر قبل عودة الخرطوم إلى السودان".

وكان الخرطوم قد خاض المباراة ضد الزمالك التي جرت بملعب حلمي زامورا, بتشكيل ضم كل من محمد إبراهيم في المرمى"عادل عبد الرسول"، ورباعي الدفاع نجم الدين وحمزة داؤود في قلب الدفاع، وامجد والسمؤال على الظهيرين، وفي الوسط لعب كل من أمواكو الغاني, دومينيك الجنوب سوداني ومايكل بيرونغي الأوغندي وعاطف خالد، وفي الهجوم الثنائي عمر محي الدين "معاذ القوز" وسيف مالك "الغاني رزاق".

وكان الزمالك قد تقدم بهدف السبق عن طريق أحمد حمودي في الدقيقة 58 من ركلة جزاء, قبل أن يعادل الغاني امواكو للخرطوم في الدقيقة 66، لكن بعد ثلاث عاد حمودي وأحرز الثاني الشخصي له وللزمالك ومن ركلة جزاء ايضا, لكن عاطف خالد عادل النتيجة للفريق السوداني في الدقيقة 75.

ومن ناحية قام نادي الخرطوم الوطني بإهداء درع النادي لإدارة الزمالك بحضور رئيس النادي مرتضى منصور, وذلك على هامش المباراة وقام د. صلاح عوض رئيس البعثة وهشام عبد اللطيف مدير الكرة بتقديم الدرع لأحمد مرتضى منصور عضو مجلس إدارة النادي, وتقدم أحمد بالشكر لإدارة نادي الخرطوم الوطني ورحب بهم في القاهرة وتمنى التوفيق للفريق في مشواره المحلي والإفريقي.

كما حرص السوداني عمر النور نجم الزمالك السابق على حضور المباراة بنادي الزمالك وإلتقى ببعثة الخرطوم الوطني ورحب بهم في القاهرة وأشاد بالمستوى الذي ظهر عليه الفريق في لقاء الأمس الودي أمام الزمالك. 

كما لبت بعثة الخرطوم الوطني دعوة الزمالك على حفل الغداء عقب اللقاء ورحب أعضاء الزمالك ببعثة الخرطوم الوطني وإعتبروهم في ناديهم وحرص اللاعبين على التقاط الصور التذكارية في نادي الزمالك.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خمسة اندية عربية توافق على اللعب مع المريخ في قطر

وافقت خمسة اندية عربية تقيم فترة اعداد في قطر على اللعب مع المريخ وذلك في حالة عدم لعب المريخ مع احد الاندية الاوربيه الكبيرة لمباراته الثالثه وابدت الفرق جاهزيتها على اللعب مع المريخ ومن ضمن الفرق فريق الاتفاق السعودي الذي كان مجلس ادارته حاضر في مباراة اليوم .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لوك مدرب المريخ : قدمنا مستوي رفيعا امام فريق لعب 13 مباراة في الدوري السعودي
كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

ابدى مدرب المريخ لوك ايميل سعادته الكبيرة بالمستوى المميز الذي برز به نجوم المريخ في مباراة الامس ضد فريق التعاون السعودي خاصة ان المريخ كان الافضل في مباراة الامس و اضاع نجومه اكثر من هدف محقق خاصة اللاعب عنكبه وقال ان فريقه استطاع ان يصمد امام فريق لعب 13 مباراة في الدوري السعودي و هو الآن يجلس في المركز الثالث مشيرا الى ان المريخ سيصل الى مرحلة الاعداد المثالي و الجاهزية بعد خوضه بقية التجارب الاعدادية ووعد بتصحيح الأخطاء التي وقع فيها اللاعبين في مباراة الامس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كاس السوبر السوداني منتصف فبراير

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قرر الاتحاد السوداني لكرة قيام السوبر السوداني بين الهلال و المريخ يوم الخامس عشر من الشهر المقبل و انه قد اجريت كافة الترتيبات لقيامها و يجدر ذكره ان السوبر كان قد اقيم آخر مرة بين المريخ و الموردة انتهي بخسارة المريخ بهدف احرزه هيثم السعودي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بالرغم من تأكيدات الرئيس بدوري خالٍ من التأجيلات.. اتجاه لتأجيل انطلاقة الممتاز

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
علمت (كورة سودانية) عبر مصادرها ان هناك اتجاه داخل أورقة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لتأجيل افتتاح منافسة الدوري الممتاز عند الموعد المحدد له في السادس والعشرين من يناير الي الثلاثين منه لمزيد من الترتيبات المتعلقة بالمنافسة .. ويأتي هذا التأجيل في الوقت الذي اشار فيه د. معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد السوداني في كلمته خلال قرعة الدوري الممتاز انهم يسعون بقوة الي منافسة دون تأجيل.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
من صبر ظفر

* ظروف متباينة حالت بيني وبين أن أطل عليكم في الأيام الخمسة الفاتت!!
* من بينها عملية جراحية أجريت لابنتي الكبيرة والزمتها سرير المرض عدة أيام ..
* وبعدها _ تحديداً يوم الجمعة الماضي _ تم عقد قران ابني البكر اباذر بمسجد الإمام مالك بالصحافة .. وبإذن الله تكتمل الأفراح في مايو المقبل..
* الحمد لله الذي منّ على ابنتي بالشفاء التام ووفق ابني في إكمال نصف دينه..
* هذه الظروف لم تمنعني من متابعة الأحداث الرياضية عموماً ، وما يلي سيد البلد كبير البلد زعيم البلد المريخ على وجه الخصوص..
* لم انتظر نهاية مباراة المريخ الودية التي جرت عصر امس في معسكره بالدوحة أمام فريق التعاون السعودي لقناعتي بأنه سيخرج منها كاسباً في كل الأحوال..
* إذا فاز أو خسر أو تعادل ..
* المعلوم في مثل هذه المباريات، لا يبحث الجهاز الفني عن الانتصارات بقدر ما يبحث عن الإيجابيات ليعمل على ترسيخها، والسلبيات ليعمل على معالجتها..
* عموماً مع الظروف التي صاحبت الموسم الكروي الماضي .. والظروف التي عاشها المريخ بالذات ، يمكن القول إن الاسبوع الذي قضاه الزعيم في أديس أبابا، والمباراة الجادة التي خاضها أمام بطلها سانت جورج.. والاسبوع الذي سيقضيه بإذن الله في دوحة العرب، والمباراتين الجادتين اللتين خاض إحداهما أمس، وسيخوض الثانية غداً بإذن الله أو بعد غد. (ما بطالين)..
* وبعون الله يتواصل الإعداد هنا في الخرطوم بعد العودة، وتقدم له المباريات الرسمية التي سيخوضها في الأسابيع الأولى للدوري الممتاز ، الفائدة الأكبر ، وتجهّزه نوعاً ما للمباراة الأفريقية الأولى في بطولة الأندية الأبطال..
* فقط يبقى المأمول فينا نحن في الصحافة الرياضية، أن نعي ويعي الصفوة الأخيار أن ضريبة الجاهزية المثلى للبطولة الإفريقية إذا لم تكن عالية، لن نضمن تحقيق النتائج التي ترضينا وتقودنا إلى المراحل المتقدمة ..
* وهذه الضريبة في رأينا ترتكز في المقام الأول على الصبر…
* الصبر على المدرب الجديد … وعلى النجوم الجدد .. وعلى التشكيلة الجديدة التي قد تكون مختلفة بعض الشيء عن تشكيلة الموسم السابق..
* إذا لا قدر الله خسرنا أو تعثرنا في أي مباراة دورية قبل المباراة الأفريقية، ما مهم..
* المهم أن نستفيد من هذه الخسارة أو التعادل بقدر ما يعيننا على تحقيق النتائج الإيجابية في البطولة السمراء..
* بوضوح .. من صبر ظفر .. ومن تعجل تعثر .. وهنا لا أريد أن أقسم .. ولكنني ابصم بالعشرة على أن المريخ لولا شفقتنا واستعجالنا على الكثير من مدربيه السابقين.. والكثير من محترفيه الأجانب واللاعبين الوطنيين الذين شطبهم بسببنا قبل أن يعرف عنهم حاجة ، لكان له الآن ثلاثة أو أربعة من جملة الكؤوس الأفريقية في العقد الأخير ..
* الشفقة تطير آ ناس !!
* فتعالوا نرفع شعار الصبر في هذا الموسم ونجرّبه ولو مرة واحدة في حياتنا..
* تعالوا نساند اللاعبين والجهاز الفني..
* كل الكؤوس والامجاد والمفاخر التي حققناها من قبل ، حققناها بالصبر والوقفة القوية الموحّدة خلف التدريب واللاعبين..
* اللاعب البغلط كنا قاعدين نصفق ليهو ونهتف في وجهه .. ولا يهمك واثقين منك ، ويكون ذلك دافعاً له ولبقية زملائه فيزدادون قوة وعزيمة وحماسا، ويغلون في الملعب كالاسود الضارية .. ويحققون الانتصارات التي تسعدنا قبل أن تسعدهم.
* وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للمدرب ومساعد المدرب والمجلس ..
* كنا نساندهم جميعا ونلتف حولهم ونكون عونا لهم لا عليهم… لذا كان من الطبيعي أن يصبح فريقنا الفريق الأول في دولة السودان العظمى، ويحقق لنا ما حقق ، ويمتلك ناصية الريادة والقيادة ، وينفرد بالكثير المثير الذي صنع له هذا الاسم القوي الكبير الرنان.
* ختاماً هي دعوة خاصة مخلصة لإخوتي وابنائي الصفوة والإعلاميين الحمر بأن نتحلى جميعاً __ بقدر ما نقدر __ بفضيلة الصبر في هذا الموسم..
* ونجتهد ونجاهد بكل ما اوتينا من عزيمة وإرادة، من أجل ألا نشفق ولا نستعجل..
* لو نجحنا في ذلك صدقوني سنعود إلى منصات التتويج الخارجية من جديد.. ونكتسح الساحة المحلية بكل سهولة كما كنا نفعل طوال عمرنا ..
آخر السطور
* هي ليست شماتة .. ولكن لو يذكر الأخوة المريخاب الذين هللوا للاتحاد العام إبان تداعيات أزمة الموسم السابق، ووصفوه بالقوة لأنه حسمها ضد الهلال ، فإنني كنت من أكبر المناصرين للرأي المنادي بحل الاتحاد..
* وعللت ذلك بأن المريخ أكثر فريق تضرر منه ومن مجاملاته وموازناته ومحاباته للهلال ..
* وها هي الأيام تدور وتدور وتدور.. وتؤكد قراراته الأخيرة بشأن ملفي الوك بوغبا وشيبوب، على صحة ما ناديت له..
* صدقوني لولا لجنة الاستئنافات وعناصرها القوية الأمينة، لما كسب المريخ شكوتيه القانونيتين ضد هلال كادوقلي وأمل عطبره.. والدليل على ذلك أن الاتحاد ظل غاضباً عليها، وقام في النهاية بحلها بجرة قلم، بدل أن يجدد الثقة فيها ، ويتمسك بها ويقرر استمرارها في الموسم الجديد..
* حسنا فعل مجلس المريخ وهو يسارع إلى تكوين لجنة قانونية وصياغة شكوى شديدة اللهجة للفيفا بخصوص قضيتي الوك وشيبوب.. وليته يطلب من الاتحاد العام صورة من المذكرة التي رفعها للفيفا بشأن تسجيل الوك بوغبا، فقد تكون هنالك بعض المعلومات الواردة فيها غير صحيحة..
* قال الكاردينال للزميلة الجوهرة : ثروتي لم تتأثر بالصرف على الهلال ..
* طيب يا أخي كان تقول الحمد لله!!!
* لا أدري لماذا ينزعج بعض المريخاب من مواصلة اللاعب الحنكوشة تراوري للتسيّب.. ومن صمت لجنة التسيير عليه .. فهو المطلوب ..
* واللبيب بالإشارة يفهم.
* شيلوا الصبر وانسوه … امانه ما حا يندم ويسف التراب!!
* دخول بكري المدينة قائمة أفضل مائة لاعب في العالم وحصوله على المركز 92 ، نرجو أن يكون أكبر حافز له ليقدّم المزيد من (الشقلبات) في الموسم الجديد..
* (الشقلبات) دي قاعده تتعب ناس تعب شديد خلاص!!
* ناس بحبونا حب فظيع!!!
* عموماً ….. الحق يقال الود ده لقى نفسو تماماً في المريخ، واختلف عطاؤه كثيراً عما كان عليه في الهلال…
* في الهلال كان بجري ساكت.. بينما الآن في المريخ بجري وبهري وبجيب اقوان!!..
* صحي المريخ عالم جميل.. والبحبو كلو جميل.. وآه آه ..
* وكفى.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
محمود في القلب


*يظل الحديث عن الراحل المقيم محمود عبدالعزيز يتدثر دوماً بثوب الشجن
والفرح معاً فمحمود لوحده فقط من منح غالبية شباب هذا البلد أو فلنقل
(الحواتة) ذلك الإحساس الشفيف المدوزن بإلحان بالغة العذوبة ومتمردة في
نفس الوقت لصالح صاحبها الذي ظلت أغنياته تحرض وتحض الجميع للإسترسال في
إستماعه إلي ما لا نهاية أو إلي تلك العبارة التي خطها أحد (الحواتة) في
لافته كان يحملها عالياً في واحدة من حفلات محمود الحاشدة دوماً تلك
اللافته التي كتب فيها ما بطيق لغيرو أسمع وكأن محمود شكل وجدان جل
مستميعه للإستماع إليه فقط ومحمود بكل تأكيد له سحره الخاص الذي جعله
فنان الشباب والشباك الأول حتي موعد رحيله المؤلم في الأردن في ال17 من
يناير من العام 2013.
*محمود ظلت حياته زاخرة بالكثير من المواقف التي ستظل عصية علي النسيان
فمحمود سيبقي في ذاكرة كل من إستمع لواحدة من درره الغنائية التي خلق
عبرها حالة من التحول الحميم في مفاهيم جيل أو فلنقل أجيال إجترها محمود
لتقف في صفوف طويلة ناشدة دخول (عوالمه) الغنائية تلك (العوالم) التي
إجتذب بداخلها محمود فئات متعددة من الشيب والشباب من محبيه ومستمعي فنه
المتميز والخالد في الأعماق.
*الذكرى الثالثة لرحيل محمود ستطل علينا في الأيام القادمة وقد إختار لها
منظمو ذلك الحفل التأبيني إستاد المريخ الذي شكلت فيه من قبل حفلات محمود
حضور أنيق في جل الإحتفائيات التي كان يقيمها النادي الأحمر الذي كان
محمود واحد من محبيه الأوفياء وإستغربنا أيما إستغراب عندما طالعنا أخبار
تتحدث عن ان مدير إستاد المريخ السيد كمال دحية قد طالب منظمو ذلك الحفل
بدفع مبلغ تعجيزي تصل قيمته ل800الف جنيه حتي يتمكنو من إقامة التأبين
الثالث للراحل محمود عبدالعزيز بداخل إستاد المريخ الذي شهد من قبل صولات
وجولات لمحمود المريخي القح والذي جعله حبه للمريخ يقوم بتسجيل نجم لامع
للمريخ في واحدة من تسجيلاته ولم يتوقف عند ذلك فلمحمود مواقف كثيرة وفوق
ذلك هو رمز مريخي خالد ومن اوجب واجبات المريخ عليه هو إحتضان تأبينه
الذي إختير له إستاد المريخ لسعته الكبيرة والتي ستمكن منظمو الحدث من
إحتواء الأعداد الكبيرة التي فاض عنها من قبل شيخ الإستادات في تأبينه
الثاني.
*محمود يستحق ان يكرم من قبل المريخ وإدارته ويستحق ان يوفى فهو من أهل
العطا في المريخ.
*التأبين بإستاد المريخ يمثل هدية للإدارة المريخية التي يجب عليها
إحتواء تأبين الراحل والعمل علي تكريم أسرته فمحمود من واجب الإدارة في
المريخ ان تكرمه لا ان يقوم مدير الإستاد بوضع رقم فلكي وتعجيزي وينم عن
قصد لإحراج الإدارة المريخية التي يجب عليها مراجعة هذا الأمر مع مدير
الإستاد.
*محمود ظل في حياته واحد من المحبين الأوفياء لوطن النجوم ونعتقد ان
تأبينه بإستاد المريخ فرصة لرد الوفاء لأهل العطاء ونسأل الله الرحمة
والمغفرة لمحمود.
وهج اخير:-
*تعادل المريخ مع التعاون السعودي بهدف لكل في مباراة جرت بعد 24 س من
وصول المريخ للدوحة.
*المباراة حسب وصف الزملاء المتابعين لها بالدوحة أتت قوية ومتميزة ومارس
فيها المريخ ضغط عالي علي خصمه الذي قلنا بالأمس انه واحد من أميز خمسة
أندية سعودية تنشط هذا العام في دوري جميل السعودي.
*التعادل مع التعاون بداية جيدة لمعسكر لا نهتم فيه كثيراً بالنتائج بقدر
ما سنهتم بما سينتج عنه لاننا نعتقد ان الإعداد هو وسيلة لغاية أكبر
تتمثل في الظهور بمستويات متميزة وثابتة في الحلبات التنافسية.
*لياقة لاعبي المريخ مكنتهم من لعب مباراة قوية مارسو فيها ضغط عنيف علي
السكري ولاعيبيه وهذا يعتبر مؤشر جيد لمعسكر أديس الذي أقامه المريخ قبل
التوجه للدوحة.
*المريخ لديه سلسلة من المباريات في متبقي فترته الإعدادية ونتمني ان
يوفق في الإستفادة منها حتي يبلغ مرحلة الجاهزية المنتظرة عند إنطلاق
الموسم الكروي.
*رابطة المريخ بالدوحة جسدت قيمة المريخ بدواخل جميع أعضائها ونشكرها علي
الأعمال المتميزة والقيمة التي قامت بها حتي الأن لإنجاح معسكر الفريق
بقطر.
*المريخ يحيا بإبنائه مقولة جسدتها تلك الرابطة الرائعة والتي نرفع لها
قبعات الإحترام والتمجيد لإكرامها وفادة الزعيم وتوفير كل الأجواء
الملائمة لإعداده هذا الموسم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لدغة عقرب
النعمان حسن 
ضعف الاتحاد استفاد منه المريخ وانقذ الهلال من الورطة

حلقة- 2-



موسم الفضائح القانونية الذى ضرب رقما قياسيا فى المخالفات التى شاركت
فيها كل الجهات المعتية بالاشراف على النشاط الكروى او مراقبة له على
كافة مستوياتها الاهلية والرسمية من اعلى مراكزها لادناها والتى ساهمت
كلها فى ان يسجل الموسم السابق الرقم القياسى فى ضعف الاتحاد وفى
الانحياز والتواظؤ والتناقضات ليبقى فى الممتاز من لا يبقيه القانون
وان كان قدظلم ويهبط من يحق له البقاء نتيجة للمارسات غير القانونية
والتى شاركت فيها جهات عديدة على راسها المفوضية الاتحادية والجمعية
العمومية التى خالفت القانون مع انها لاتملك الاختصاص لولا ان مجلس
الادارة الذى لعب بعض قادته دور رئيسيا فى التلاعب بالقانون وجدوا فيها
الفرصة لتحمل عنهم مسئولية المعالجات غير القانونيةو لجنة الاستئنافات
التى رغم استقلاليتها خضغت لضغوط قيادات الاتحاد بالفحص فكانت طوع
مصالح المجلس ويالها من مفارقة انها لما سد المجلس امامها الطريق واكد
انتماء لاعب مريخ كوستى لاتحاد الجنوب لم تجد ثغرة تحقق بها مصالح
المجاس برفض طلب فحص الربطة كوستى لتجنبه الماذق الذى وقع فيه لان
قبول طلب الرابطة يعنى بطلان ترتيب الاندية حسب القانون الذى بنت
عليه سمكرة الجمعية كمخرج من الازمة الامر الذى يحتم فتح اخطر ملفات
الموسم واعادة النظر فى ترتيب الاندية حسب القانون فاستحقت اللجنة
سخط وانتقام المجلس الذى لم يراع انها كانت طوع يده فى كل ما ارتكبته
من اخطاء فى معالجة القضايا العالقة امامها لتحقيق هروبه من مراكز القوى
فكانت قرارتها المتناقضة التى تشيب لهاالرؤؤس و مع ذلك لم تسلم من انتقام
مجلس الاتحاد

ضرية البداية فى موسم الازمات عندماعرف المريخ كيف يسخر ضعف الاتحاد
لخدمة مصالحه ليجنب فريقه ايقاف اخطر مهاجميه بكرى المديتة لمدة اسبوع
لحين مقابلة اللجنة طالما ان تقريرالحكم تضمن اسمه فى تقريره بسوء
لبسلوك والذى يحتم ايقافه اسبوع لحين مقابلة اللجنة كاجراء روتينى
لانه حكم قانون وليس قرارا صادرا عن لجنة او مسئؤل يملك ان يعدل فيه
بالالغاء او التعديل لانه حكم قانون ومع علم المريخ بهذه الحقيقة وانه
ليس امامه غير الانصياع لايقاف لاعبه بامر القانون الا انه فى خطوة اعد
لها المسرح قدم خطابا رفض قيه قرار ايقاف لاعبه مع انه قانونا يعلم انه
ليست هناك جهة تملك الغاء حكم القانون لان اخطار الاتحادله بالايقاف
ليس الا اجراء روتينى لكل من يرد اسمه فى تقرير الحكم فيوقف اسبوعا بنص
القانون حتى تجتمع اللجنة فى فترة اقصاها اسلوع او يسقط الايقاف و
لتقرر اللجنة فقط ان كان يستحق مضافعة عقوبة الايقاف له لاكثر من عام
ام يبقى الايقاف فى الحد الادنى وهو عام لسوء السلوك ومع علم المريخ
المسبق بهذا الوضع الذى لا يبرر له مخاطبة الاتحاد للتاثيرعلى القرار
لان الايقاف اجرائى بنص المادة فاعد خطابا يعلم ان مكانه الطبيعى سلة
المهملات وعدم الرد عليه مما يؤكد انه رتب له وقام بتسليم خطابه لامين
مال الاتحاد اسامة عطا المنان وهو جهة لا علاقة له بالقرار والذى سلرع
بانخاذ قرار يؤكد انه مرتب مسبقا يلغى به قرار الايقاف الذى لايملك هو
او مجاس ادارته الغائه و كان عليه ان يرفض استلامه وان تسلمه ان يلقى به
فى سلة المهملات ولا يرد عليه ناهيك ان يرد وينخذ قرارا يجمد له
تتفيذ حكم قانون ومع ذلك رفع اسامةعن اللاعب حكم القانون وهوعطاء من
لا يملك لمن لا يستحق لذلك لا يترتب عليه اى اثر قانونى فى حالة تصعيد
القضية بججة مفبركة تدعى ان الاتحا د مشارك للمريخ فى المخالفة اذا
لم يتفذ امر الايقاف لانه خطاب يفترض الا يصدر وان صدر لايرد عليه و لا
يؤخذ به ويحاسب عليه امين المال بتهمة المشاركة فيه الا ان لجنة
الاستئافات هى الاخرى اتخذت منه زريعة لرفض اسنئناف الامل
باعتبارالمريخ مهزوما وخاسرا نقاط المباراة التى شارك فيها اللاعب
ولتقرر اعادة المباراة امتدادا للضعف فى مواجهة المريخ

ومن هنا كانت ضربة البداية لمسلسل القضايا التى عرف المريخ كيف يستغل
فيها ضعف الاتحاد فى قضيتين جوهريتين الاولى هروب الاتحاد من تهدبد
موعد اعادة المباراة لما تهدده قادة المريخ بالانسخاب والثانية لما
نظرت اللجنة المختصة فى تقرير الحكم وتهربت من تطبيق الحد الادنى
بلايقاف على اللاعب لبكرى لمدة عام التى امن عليه القانون فقررت ايقافه
ستة مباريات فقط وهى لا تملك ان تخفض فترة الحد الادتى من الايقاف
وكونوا معى فى مسلسل ضعف الاتحاد الذى استسلم للمريخ وهرب من تطبيق
القانون على الهلال



خارج النص



-شكرا الاخ اسامة صدقت ولكن الخوف من القمة السبب

-شكرا الاخ حسن الامين واقول لك مهلا خليك معى حتى نهاية الحلقات وسوف
ارجع ليك اذا كنت مصر على رايك



- شكرا ليك الاخ ود الحاج والمعذر ةسوف اعودلموضوعالهواية و
والاحاراف ولكن الان هاك اندية وقع عليها ظلم كبير وبصفة خاصة النهضة ربك
لان مصيره بالقانون يتحدد بمباراة سنترليق لم تبرمج ولم تلعب حتى اليوم
والميرغنى رغم استحقاقه للهيبوط ولكن دورى لم يحكمه القانون وام فيه
استثناء فرق من الهبوط فيه عدم توفر عدالة المعذرة



- شكرا الاخ وطن الجمال ده مسلسل مكرر وبالمناسبة من ثلاثة سوات
مفروض يد الدكتور وجماعته اكون رفعت من البث والرعاية لانه بث الممتاز
ورعايته حق قانونى لرابطة دورى المحترفين ولاعلاقة للاتحاد به وله ان
يعنى ببث المنتخبات فقط ولكن اندية الممتاز عاجزة حماية حقوقها



- شكرا الاخ ابو احمد رايى لم ولن اتراجع عنه الا فى حالة واحدة
فقط وهى ان تكون هناك اى سابقة تلقت فيها الفيفا شكوى من نادى رفض
اتحاده للكاس له تظر شكوى لترى بماذا ستحكم الفيفا فهل ستحسب الاتحاد
وتعاقبه ام تعترف له باته صاحب القرار وانها لم تلزمه بالموافقة وهذا
وحده الذى يحسم الجدل ولا معنى لان نكرر انفسنا



- شكر الاخ محمد اوافقك لوطبق الاتحاد القانون على بكرى المدينة
ده ما كان حصل ولكن عدم تطبيقه لا يبرر للهلال مخالفة القانون لان هذا
يعرضه للعقوبة فى كل الحالات بنص القانون وكتن عليه ان يلعب وان يرفع
الامر للجنة القيم الاخلاقية بالفيفا وهى قادرة على تصحيح الاوضاع



- شكراالاخ سعيد اللورد مقارنتك بين مطالبتى اندية الممتاز
بالانسحاب وانسحاب الهلال غير موفقة لان مطالبنى لاندية الممتاز ان
تهبط جميعها وتلعب فى الدرجة الاولى وتترك للاتحاد هلاله ومريخه بلعبوا
فى الممتاز لوحدهم باعتبار ان هذا سيكون موقف كل الاندية التى ترفض
تمييز وتطويع القانون لحساب فريقين على كل فرق السودان



- شكرا ليم الاخ عزالدين التنزانى عليك الله لو ان الدولة بتتدخل
لاصلاح الامور كانت سكتت على الحاصل ده ياصديقى الدولة بتتفرج على
تكوين اتحاد مخالف دستور البلد ولا تريد ان تمارس سلطاتها لتصحح
تكوين الجمعية حسب الدستور واللائحة الدولية حتى تكون جمعية من ا
لاندية المعتية ةليس من وسطاءلاعلاقة اهم وو مصلحة فى الاصلاح ومحاسبة
اى مجلس ينحرف بمسار الرياضة ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادى



- شكرا الاخ ابو قصى الدمام والله اوفيت وصدقت فى كل حرف والله
ريال مدريد وبرشلونة لايختلفوا عن اى نادى فى اى درجة امام القانون ولا
رونالدوا وميسى او رؤساء انديتهم فاليوم فيهم من فى السجون او امام
القضاء للمارسات غير القانونية اما هلالنا ومريخنا قوى خارقة الدولة
تحت سيطرتها سواء بالولاء او الضعف وعليك الله اسال دو لتنا كم من المال
دخل خذينة الضرائب من عقودات المليارات المدفوعة والعقودات الوهمية
والملعوبة بعلم الاتحاد وادارات الاندية وشوف كيف اليوم فى اوربا
اكبر نجوم العالم ورؤساء الاندية امام القضاء للتلاعب بالعقودات للهروب
من الضرائب وقيس على هذا نحن وين وهم وين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور مباراة الامس بين المريخ والتعاون السعودي








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رباعي المريخ يصل الدوحة وتخلف بخيت

وصل فجر اليوم للعاصمة القطرية الدوحة رباعي المريخ الحارسان محمد المصطفى وديدا والظهير الايمن شمس الفلاح والمهاجم خالد النعسان فيما تخلف المدافع بخيت خميس لمشكلة بجوازه وربما يلحق بالبعثة في الساعات القادمة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻇﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻗﻲ ﺗﻜﺸﻒ ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ

ﻳﻨﻌﻘﺪ ﻇﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺗﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻲ ﻟﻤﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺗﻜﺮﻳﻢ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻞ ﺍﻻﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﺰﻝ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺒﻮﺏ ﺑﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﻣﻤﺜﻞ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺣﻤﺪ ﻭﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﻗﺎﺕ ﺑﺎﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﻣﻤﺜﻞ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻣﺤﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻡ ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻣﻤﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺣﻴﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ . ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻻﻋﻼﻥ ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻨﺎﻳﺮ .
ﻭﻛﺸﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺒﻮﺏ ﻋﻦ ﻭﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻳﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺮﺍﻗﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻖ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻨﺎﻳﺮ ﻭﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ >
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺸﻜﻞ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﻣﺤﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ

ﻭﺟﻪ ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺙ ﺑﺘﺸﻜﻴﻞ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﻣﺤﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺨﻠﻒ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻗﻄﺮ ﺍﻣﺲ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺷﻘﺎﻕ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﺣﺴﻦ . ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﺨﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﺭﻓﻀﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺗﺤﺮﻛﺖ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﻭﻭﺟﻬﺖ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﻭﺍﻻﻟﺘﺤﺎﻕ ﺑﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻏﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻓﺠﺮ ﺍﻣﺲ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺯﻣﻴﻠﻪ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ .
ﻭﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﺍﺳﺘﺪﻋﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮﻱ ﻗﻄﺮ ﻭﺍﻻﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ >
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا الاخوة الافاضل على الاضافات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نظرة تحليلية مختصرة لمباراة المريخ ضد التعاون السعودي

من دوحة الخير نُحييكم
ديربي سبورت قطر
تحليل ومتابعة ورصد :عمر المنقوري



الكل كان مشفقاً حقيقة من هذه المباراة خاصة المدرب البلجيكي إميال ، وهو محق نسبة لإرهاق لاعبيه والنقص الكبير في عدد من اللاعبين

فبالأمس لعب بدون حارس احتياطي وكذلك كما ذكر كان يعول على وجود خميس الذي يعتبره اللاعب رقم 1 من حيث الجاهزية وبناء خططه

الهجومية حيث أنه كان يعتمد عليه كلاعب وسط يسار من خلال فترة اعداد اثيوبيا .

التشكيلة كالأتي :

جمال سالم

مصعب علي جعفر امير عطرون

سالمون عمر بخيت

ابراهومة

كوفي عنكبة

بكري

يعني بخطة 442 بمشتقة 42121 والهجومية 433 ومن خلال هذه المباراة ظهرت ملامح التكتيك الذي سيعتمد عليه وهو :

* اللعب الضاغط حيث ظهر أن كل لاعب من الخصم عند امتلاكه للكرة يضغط عليه 3 لاعبين في شكل مثلث وهذا الملمح قد يظهر لكم من خلال كل اللقطات

* يعتمد على اللعب من الأجناب بصورة واضحة ومتكرره ، وقد كان يصيح في كثير من الأحيان عند تبادل الكرة في الوسط بأن يخرجوها للأطراف وقد أتى الهدف

من هذه الطريقة وكثير من الفرص الضائعة .

* يعتمد على اسلوب حبس الخصم في الملعب الخاص به ، لذلك بالفعل لعب الدفاع في كثير من أوقات المباراة مرتاحاً لذلك ظهر عطرون في الشق الهجومي بفعالية

من الناحية اليمنى وأصبح يدافع بـ 3 لاعبين حيث يطرف امير ناحية اليمين أو رجوع عمر بخيت لسد الطرف الشمال .

المظهر العام :

* مستوى اللياقة البدنية جيد جداً وماظهر من هنات كان فقط لعامل الإرهاق بكثرة الأسفار ليس إلا .

* جمال سالم ماشاء الله عليه مستوى أعلى بكثيير مما رأيناه في الموسم السابق ( خف الوزن ).

* نحن موعودون بعمالقة ( عطرون + ألوك + ابراهومة ) فهم ماشاء الله ثبات وثقة ومجهود وافر .

* المدرب لايهدأ ابداً ، لم يجلس ابداً ، ولم يسكت عن الصياح طوال زمن المباراة الذي امتد لساعة كاملة .

* امير دامر ماشاء الله عليه ، توجيهاته صارمة وكانت في محلها تماماً وهو انسان نشط جداً وقريب من اللاعين.

* كريم الحسن دخل لعدة دقائق ولا نستطيع الحكم عليه ، لكن كما ذكر المعد البدني أنه مازال في طور التهيئة .

المظاهر السالبة :

* مازال بعض من جمهور المريخ يمارس في اشياء لايمكن ان تخرج من مريخي ، الصياح ونبذ وشتم اللاعبين

وكادوا بالفعل ان يُخرجوا ( على جعفر وسالم ) من جو المباراة واكبردليل ان اللاعبان دخلا في نقاش داخل الملعب بصورة

غير كريمة .

ونسأل الله التوفيق للمريخ دوماً
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة تسيير المريخ تسلم خطاب نهاية فترة التكليف رسميا اليوم


علمت مصادر (كورة سودانية) ان لجنة التسيير المريخ قررت تسليم خطاب انتهاء فترة التكليف رسميا اليوم للمفوضية ووزير الشباب والرياضة الولائي .. والمعلوم ان فترة لجنة تسيير المريخ ستنتهي في الحادي والعشرين من الشهر الجاري ويحوي الخطاب كافة الملفات التي قام اللجنة بتنفيذها.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استعاده ذكريات مواجهة شالكة, المريخ يلعب غدا فى اسباير ::

تقرر تحويل مكان اقامة مباراة المريخ و هجر السعودي من ملعب معيذر الى ملعب اكاديمية اسباير الذي كان قد استضاف فى العام الماضي مباراة المريخ وشالكا الالماني والتى انتهت بالتعادل بهدفين لكل.
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*ان شاء الله السنه دى للمريخاب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جرت أكثر من فقرة تكريمية في التجربة الإعدادية التي جمعت المريخ بالتعاون السعودي حيث قام التعاون بتكريم المريخ بواسطة رئيس البعثة في حين قام المريخ ممثلاً في الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة عضو مجلس الإدارة ورئيس القطاع الرياضي بتكريم النادي السعودي بدرع وهدايا تذكارية، وشكرت بعثة التعاون المريخ على حرصه على أداء تلك المباراة برغم أنها جرت بعد 24 ساعة فقط من وصوله الدوحة مع تخلف عدد كبير من نجومه الأساسيين عن مرافقة البعثة إلى قطر وطالب رئيس بعثة التعاون بتوقيع بروتوكول تعاون مع المريخ بما يعود بالمصلحة المشتركة على الناديين الكبيرين بتبادل الزيارات والتجارب الإعدادية وأعلن عن استضافة ناديه للمريخ في السعودية في أي وقتٍ يرغب فيه الأحمر في زيارة المملكة العربية السعودية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جرت أكثر من فقرة تكريمية في التجربة الإعدادية التي جمعت المريخ بالتعاون السعودي حيث قام التعاون بتكريم المريخ بواسطة رئيس البعثة في حين قام المريخ ممثلاً في الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة عضو مجلس الإدارة ورئيس القطاع الرياضي بتكريم النادي السعودي بدرع وهدايا تذكارية، وشكرت بعثة التعاون المريخ على حرصه على أداء تلك المباراة برغم أنها جرت بعد 24 ساعة فقط من وصوله الدوحة مع تخلف عدد كبير من نجومه الأساسيين عن مرافقة البعثة إلى قطر وطالب رئيس بعثة التعاون بتوقيع بروتوكول تعاون مع المريخ بما يعود بالمصلحة المشتركة على الناديين الكبيرين بتبادل الزيارات والتجارب الإعدادية وأعلن عن استضافة ناديه للمريخ في السعودية في أي وقتٍ يرغب فيه الأحمر في زيارة المملكة العربية السعودية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برز ابراهيم محجوب بشكل لافت في وسط الفرقة الحمراء وتحرك في مساحات واسعة من الملعب بلياقة بدنية وذهنية ممتازة وأظهر قدرات عالية في صناعة اللعب وتوظيف الحل الفردي لمصلحة المجموعة وصنع أكثر من فرصة لم تجد الترجمة في حين أدى بكري المدينة مباراة كبيرة، فإلى جانب الهدف الجميل الذي سجله كان بكري شعلة من الحركة والنشاط والحيوية طوال زمن المباراة وظهر بلياقة بدنية ممتازة وأثبت بأنه الآن في كامل جاهزيته لتقديم الأفضل مع الأحمر مثلما برز عطرون بمستوى مميز في الطرف الأيمن, في حين لم يكمل النيجيري سالمون المباراة بسبب الإصابة وحل ألوك بدلاً له 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غادر إلى الدوحة في ساعة متأخرة من ليلة أمس العميد عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لتولي مهام رئاسة البعثة الحمراء بالدوحة وغادر برفقة العميد عامر رباعي الفريق ديدا ومحمد المصطفى وبخيت خميس ومازن شمس الفلاح ويتوقع أن يشارك الرباعي في تدريبات الفريق اليوم حتى يستفيد الجهاز الفني من خدماتهم في مقبل التجارب التي سيخوضها الأحمر من خلال معسكره الحالي بالدوحة، وستكون فرصة بخيت خميس كبيرة في المشاركة نظراً للمستوى غير المقبول الذي قدمه مصعب في تجربة الأمس أمام التعاون السعودي خاصة في الأدوار الدفاعية في وقتٍ يقدم فيه بخيت أفضل مالديه مع المريخ خاصة في الجانب الدفاعي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
تراوري.. تحانيس بدل (العقاب)

* 28/5/2012 (القاهرة - GOLOY) (قررت إدارة نادي الإسماعيلي توقيع غرامة مالية علي مهاجم الفريق محمد تراوري طبقاً لبنود لائحة الفريق، وذلك لسفره إلى الخارج بدون الحصول على إذن مسبق ،المهاجم المالي كان قد طالب من قبل بحصوله على الاستغناء من النادي لرغبته في اللعب بعيداً عن نادي الإسماعيلي خاصة بعد حصول وكيل أعماله عن عرض له من نادي الأفريقي التونسي وهو الأمر الذي رفضه مسئولو الإسماعيلي).

* (6 يوليو 2013) (قال السيد الأمين البرير رئيس مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال ان محترف الفريق المالي تراوري سيصل في الفترة التي حددها للالتحاق ببرنامج فريق كرة القدم الاعدادي استعداداً لمنافسات النصف الثاني من الموسم الكروي مؤكداً انه ليس لديه أي مشاكل مالية مع الهلال ولم نفكر في اطلاق سراحه).

* فبراير (2015) (تراوري يرفض العودة للخرطوم عقب خروج مالي من أمم أفريقيا).

* يونيو (2015) (علّق الفريق طارق على أزمة المهاجم المالي تراوري واستبعد أن يمثل غيابه عن تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء ضربة قوية للمريخ ذاكراً أن تراوري في الأصل كان خارج حسابات مجلس الإدارة والجهاز الفني ولم يكن ضمن المجموعة التي قادت المريخ للوصول إلى مرحلة المجموعات على حساب فريق كبير وعملاق بقامة الترجي وبالتالي فإن فقدان تراوري حتى نهاية الموسم لن يشعر به الا تراوري والمريخ لن يتأثر مطلقاً.

* وأضاف: نحن في الأصل حاولنا أن نساعد تراوري على حل مشكلته لكن يبدو أن اللاعب لا يريد المساعدة ولا يدري خطورة الطريق الذي يسير فيه ونحن في مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ نعرف كيف نتعامل مع هذه القضية بما يؤدي في النهاية لإدانة اللاعب ومحاكمته حتى يصبح عِبرة لغيره ولن نهدر حقوق الأحمر وسنلاحق تراوري وسيتعرض اللاعب لعقوبات رادعة تجعله يعرف كيف يتعامل باحترافية في مقبل تجاربه بعد أن أغلق المريخ صفحته نهائياً.)

* تلك بعض القصاصات الصغيرة بشأن اللاعب غير المنضبط والمتمرّد تراوري والذي مارس سلوكاً غير مقبول مع النادي الذي يرتبط معه بعقد لمدة (ثلاث سنوات).

* مجلس المريخ السابق مارس جل أنواع الصمت تجاه لاعبه (المحترف) تراوري ولم يشرع في معاقبته وهو يتغيّب (لموسم كامل) عن مزاولة نشاطه مع الفرقة الحمراء.

* ولجنة التسيير الحالية تحاول جاهدة (إعادة) اللاعب المتغطرس والمتلاعب من جديد وبدأت فعلياً تلك الخطوة إبان فترة التعاقدات الرئيسية التي انقضت قبل أيام مروراً بأديس وانتهاء بالدوحة.

* وكلها محاولات و(تحانيس) للاعب خرق عقده ورفض الإلتزام به متعللاً بفريّة (المستحقات المالية) وهى نفس الفرية التي اتخذ منها منفذاً للهروب من أندية سابقة (الإسماعيلي – الهلال) وأخيراً المريخ.

* إذا كان تراوري والذي تعاقد معه المريخ عن طريق (وكيل لاعبين معتمد) لم ينل مستحقاته من الإسماعيلي والهلال والمريخ فلماذا لم يلجأ للمقاضاة وصمت عنها في جميع الحالات؟

* ما يحدث في ملف اللاعب المالي أمر مخجل لفريق كبير مثل المريخ يستوجب عليه مقاضاة اللاعب دولياً وليس العمل على (المساومة) والحديث عن تنازلات وصياغة اتفاقيات جديدة.

* فقد المريخ خانة بسبب اللاعب المالي الذي شغلها لموسم كامل دون أن يستفيد منه الأحمر ومازال قادة النادي يمارسون كل أنواع الدلال والطبطبة لعودته من جديد.

* لاعب عقد مؤتمر صحفي وحشد الإعلاميين ليلعب دور (الممثّل) في تمثيلية سمجه ويعلن اعتذاره للجهاز الفني ومن ثم (هرب) وغادر في واحدة من أسوأ أنواع إدارة أزمات اللاعبين المتمردين.

* عاقبوا المالي دولياً واصرفوا النظر عنه بدلاً من نهج (التحانيس) للاعب لن يترك عادته القديمة ولن يعود من جديد.

* عودة تراوري ستؤسس لقفز اللاعبين فوق حواجز اللوائح التي تنظّم العلاقة بينهم وبين النادي وستمنح الضوء الأخضر لعدد من المنتظمين للتمرّد والهروب والمغادرة.

* حاجة أخيرة كده :: تجربة التعاون القوي والمميز والمتطوّر مفيدة للغاية ولكنها غير مكتملة الأركان.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندى
بكري المدينة سكت الخشامة


* مارس اللاعب الكبير بكري المدينة هوايته المحببة من داخل ملعب استاد الدوحة بالشقلبة التي ابهجت الجمهور الاحمر وصفق طويلاً للقطات الرائعة.

* تجربة مفيدة جداً للمدرب البلجيكي.. خاصة مع عدم توفر الراحة اللازمة للاعبي المريخ بعد إصرار الجهاز الفني لفريق التعاون السعودي على إقامة المباراة بعد يوم واحد من حضور الزعيم.

* وبعد اللقاء ادرك الجميع أسباب الإصرار على إقامة المواجهة الودية اليوم.

* لاعبو المريخ لو وجدوا قسطاً من الراحة لمدة 24 ساعة لضربوا التعاون ..بالهاون.

* شكراً للاعبي المريخ الذين تحملوا فوق طاقاتهم وبذلوا الجهد المضاعف واسعدوا الجالية السودانية بالدوحة..والخليج.

صدى ثان

* تحية شكر وتقدير وعرفان لمنتديات الأحمر الوهاج وهى تقف بقوة وصلابة ودون من او أذى او كاميرات او فلاشات خلف قطاع المراحل السنية.

* شكراً منتديات دعم الصفوة والنسر الأحمر وغرفة عمليات الزعيم وانتم تقدمون الدعم للقطاع بتوفير معينات التمارين من فواكة وعصائر.

* وتوفير كمبيوتر لحفظ ملفات اللاعبين.. بالاضافة الى توفير أدوية للوحدة الطبية للقطاع.

* ونرفع القبعة للسيد طارق المعتصم وهو يعلن تكفله التام بكل نفقات مساعد المدرب البلغارى واللذين سيحضران خلال الشهر الحالي.

* المطلوب خلال المرحلة القادمة المزيد من التلاحم والترابط ونبذ الخلافات وان نكون جميعاً على قلب رجل واحد وتوفير المناخ الصحي الجيد للقطاع حتى نرى ثمار الحصاد.. التفوق والنجاح والمضي قدماً نحو المنصات.

* سادومبا يسخن على الخط ومن يحاول ان ينتقد التعاقد معه.. اما بريرابي او بريرابي.

* اذكر ان البرير قد طلب من عدد من الصحفيين في ذلك الوقت.. وانا منهم.. وعبر هواتفنا ان نتحدث سلباً عن سادومبا وان نتهم اللاعب بالخيانة وبيعه للمباريات لصالح صلاح ادريس.

* المهم في الموضوع ان سادومبا لم يكن خائناً ولم يبيع أي مباراة للهلال.. لكن البرير كان تبريره ان راتب اللاعب عالي جداً وانه يخشى مواجهة الجماهير المتعلقة باللاعب.

* لذلك استبق قرار الاستغناء عنه بحملة صحفية من قبل أنصاره تؤكد بأن اللاعب خائن وباع الهلال.

* الكلمات أعلاه جزء من عمود الزميلة فاطمة الصادق بالأمس.

* اقرأوا كيف كان يدار الهلال..وبأي عقلية..وكيفية استخدام الإعلام الأزرق ليكون مخلب قط..وكيف كانت تتم الطرق لاستهداف اللاعبين من أجل توصيل المعلومة للقارئ والمشجع الهلالي البسيط.

* الحمد لله أولاً وأخيراً ان الشعب الأحمر لا يعرف مثل تلك الطرق التي لا تشبه الرياضة ومعانيها السامية النبيلة.

* حقاً.. وحقيقة ان مجتمع المريخ يمثل قمة الصفوة بالمشاركة مع إعلامه.

صدى قبل الأخير

* في مطلع العام الجديد نعى الناعي رحيل شقيقي الأكبر بدوي عبدالقادر الجندي.

* ماذا نصنع والقضاء نازل والموت حكم شامل.. واذا لم نلذ بالصبر فقد اعترضنا على مالك الأمر..ونوائب الدهر لا تدفع الا بعزائم الصبر.

* اللهم أجزنا في مصيبتنا وأعقبنا خيراً منها.. وأجعل الفردوس الأعلى مقره وسكنه.

آخر الأصداء

* هدف في مرمى الزعيم من ضربة جزاء.

* اللهم أبعدنا من شرور وبلنتيات علي جعفر في موسم 2016.

* ولتكن مباراة التعاون آخر مشاهدتنا للاعب علي جعفر بشعار المريخ.

* اللهم احفظ لنا ابراهومة وعنكبة وعطرون.. والوجع الخرافي بكري المدينة.

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكابتن عادل ابو جريشة والدكتور فيصل همت يهدون رئيس بعثة نادي التعاون درع المريخ


*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

** حقاً.. وحقيقة ان مجتمع المريخ يمثل قمة الصفوة بالمشاركة مع إعلامه.


* اللهم أبعدنا من شرور وبلنتيات علي جعفر في موسم 2016.

* ولتكن مباراة التعاون آخر مشاهدتنا للاعب علي جعفر بشعار المريخ.

* اللهم احفظ لنا ابراهومة وعنكبة وعطرون.. والوجع الخرافي بكري المدينة.[/b][/SIZE][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

وانا اقول اللهم أحفظ المريخ من صحافته ...... وكتاب اعمدة صحافتة ..اي لاعب بشعار المريخ يجب تشجيعة وزرع الثقه فيه
طالما هو مازال في كشف الفريق وان نحتفظ برائينا فيه الي حين الوقت الذي يمكن ان نقنع الإدارة الفنية بالإستغاء عن اللاعبين
الذين نرى عدم جدوى إستمرارهم بالكشف .
                        	*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

** حقاً.. وحقيقة ان مجتمع المريخ يمثل قمة الصفوة بالمشاركة مع إعلامه.


* اللهم أبعدنا من شرور وبلنتيات علي جعفر في موسم 2016.

* ولتكن مباراة التعاون آخر مشاهدتنا للاعب علي جعفر بشعار المريخ.

* اللهم احفظ لنا ابراهومة وعنكبة وعطرون.. والوجع الخرافي بكري المدينة.

وانا اقول اللهم أحفظ المريخ من صحافته ...... وكتاب اعمدة صحافتة ..اي لاعب بشعار المريخ يجب تشجيعة وزرع الثقه فيه
طالما هو مازال في كشف الفريق وان نحتفظ برأينا فيه الي حين الوقت الذي يمكن ان نقنع الإدارة الفنية بالإستغاء عن اللاعبين
الذين نرى عدم جدوى إستمرارهم بالكشف .
                        	*

----------

